# Costco and Coronavirus Panic-Shopping



## DaveNV (Mar 3, 2020)

I wasn't going to post anything here about stocking up in preparation of a widespread Coronavirus epidemic, but what happened today kind of changed my mind.  

My spouse just got home, literally exhausted, from a very long day working at Costco.  The projected sales for the day in our warehouse was supposed to be about $620,000.  They did 30% higher than that - more than $825,000.  This is AFTER they did over $1Million EACH DAY this past Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. Crowds were literally out the door.

Those are incredible numbers for our warehouse, and it's all based on panic shopping.  People were buying everything in sight, and in huge quantities.  People were buying PALLETS of toilet paper (seriously.)  The warehouse ran out of toilet paper before noon today.  They sold almost all their bottled water. Many other things - way too much to name.  It was absolutely insane.

I won't begin to debate the seriousness of the Coronavirus issue.  But I will ask everyone who shops at Costco to slow down and think about what you're doing.  Because if things go the way they did for Y2K, (a previous time this sort of thing happened), the lines at the Refund Desk are going to be INSANE.  People don't have room to store brick after brick of toilet paper, and other things like it.  So they're going to want to bring it back.  And so will you. YOU are going to be the person standing in those very, very long lines.  Lines that will last all day long, for days on end.

Remember, too, if you return any sort of perishable food product, it'll go right into the trash can.  Think about that sort of waste.  They can't put it back on the shelf, because they can't say where it's been, or how it was handled.  If you wouldn't buy something that was returned like that, you can't expect anyone else to buy it, either.

I'm asking everyone to be smart about how you're shopping right now, especially at Costco.  Do yourself, and everyone else a favor, and please don't overshop in a panic. My spouse, the long-suffering soul who will be giving you your refunds, and every other refund cashier in the company, thanks you for your consideration.

Dave


----------



## CO skier (Mar 3, 2020)

Wife returned yesterday from a Costco run and reported that there were no super-paks of toilet paper that she usually buys.  She asked; they were sold out for the previous three days.

I was in Home Depot today and saw a 12-pak of Charmin for $17.  Hero.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 3, 2020)

Huh.  How interesting.

I stopped at Costco in Temecula for fuel on Saturday.  I figured I'd run in for a few fresh food items ... but the parking lot was crazy busy.  I quickly gave up and went, instead to Sprouts.  Later that evening, I mentioned the insane parking to my husband.  He said he saw the same coming up from Costco Poway; he stopped for fuel but found the store parking area too busy and gave up.

Thanks, Dave, for explaining what might have been causing the craziness on Saturday.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 3, 2020)

Our Costco must be like your Costco. Water and toilet paper are gone I'm told. The local Home Depot, Lowes and Ace Hardware sold out of dust masks. Supposedly we have a Corona Virus case in our community is what was reported. The Health District hasn't confirmed this is a case of Corona  but they did put out the alert and cut some lime. Hard to say when all of this will settle.

Bill


----------



## CO skier (Mar 3, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Those are incredible numbers for our warehouse, and it's all based on panic shopping.  People were buying everything in sight, and in huge quantities.  People were buying PALLETS of toilet paper (seriously.)  The warehouse ran out of toilet paper before noon today.  They sold almost all their bottled water. Many other things - way too much to name.  It was absolutely insane.


----------



## CO skier (Mar 3, 2020)

The panic buying has propelled Costco's stock price upward.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 3, 2020)

I did only one Costco run to stock up last Thu.  Nothing insane.  Just regular stuff - one bag of toilet paper, one bag of Bounty kitchen towel, 2 Morton's tri-tip that went into the freezer, 1 bag of frozen salmon patties, 1 box of marinated wild salmon, 1 box of canned fruits and 3 packets of canned chicken.  No water - don't need.  Water will keep coming out of our tap and fridge, filtered. Today we went to a grocery store and my husband picked up one more bag of toilet rolls so I think we are well stocked.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 3, 2020)

I went Saturday...it was crowded, but they weren’t out of much that I could see at my local store. It’s good to be prepared to have to stay home for a while if you get sick, and to keep it clean. 

I’m actually surprised and a bit disappointed that Dave is comparing Y2K (a computer issue that was feared to impact systems all of types...and didn’t since it was “cured”in time) to a deadly virus that currently has no cure in any way.

FWIW, I have no intention of returning anything I purchased to Costco. Besides, isn’t that what the return policy is for? Isn’t that one of the reasons why Costco has a loyal customer base? I sympathize with your wife and the possibility of her having long lines of people to assist, but...c’mon, I think this thread is totally inappropriate.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 3, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> I’m actually surprised and a bit disappointed that Dave is comparing Y2K (a computer issue that was feared to impact systems all of types...and didn’t since it was “cured”in time) to a deadly virus that currently has no cure in any way.



Ken, if you read my post again, I specifically said I wasn't going to debate the seriousness of the virus.  This isn't about that at all.  My post was about the insane panic buying going on, as it was when Y2K was happening.  Different reasons, but same downstream effect.  People bought TONS more than they needed, and after things calmed down, they brought TONS of it back.  The overload on the system was staggering.  I'm only asking people to stop and think smartly before buying more (in some cases MUCH more), than they need.

The refund policy exists exactly for what you said.  But those same people who are panic-buying now are the ones who are going to bitch their heads off after standing in those long lines.  It's a direct cause and effect situation. 

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Mar 3, 2020)

CO skier said:


> The panic buying has propelled Costco's stock price upward.



I saw that COST was a winner up almost 10% today. FTSV was up 61% today. Forty Seven inc is a cancer drug therapy company that was bought out by Gilead Science who is working with a Chinese company that wants to patent a Corona Virus therapy or vaccine is what I think . 

Bill


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 3, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Ken, if you read my post again, I specifically said I wasn't going to debate the seriousness of the virus. This isn't about that at all. My post was about the insane panic buying going on, as it was when Y2K was happening. Different reasons, but same downstream effect. People bought TONS more than they needed, and after things calmed down, they brought TONS of it back. The overload on the system was staggering. I'm only asking people to stop and think smartly before buying more (in some cases MUCH more), than they need.
> 
> The refund policy exists exactly for what you said. But those same people who are panic-buying now are the ones who are going to bitch their heads off after standing in those long lines. It's a direct cause and effect situation.
> 
> Dave



Dave,

I appreciate your intent, but I feel that this is entirely inappropriate.

Ken


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 3, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Dave,
> 
> I appreciate your intent, but I feel that this is entirely inappropriate.
> 
> ...


I don't even have a Costco card, but I am on Dave's side on this one. The underlying message I get is "waste not, want not" .


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 3, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> I don't even have a Costco card, but I am on Dave's side on this one. The underlying message I get is "waste not, want not" .



I think it takes real hubris to provide this advice in an attempt to limit work for a for profit enterprise like Costco. This thread has nothing to do with "waste not, want not" as Dave stated clearly that it's to reduce the return line, customer wait, and work for Costco employees.

It's a good thing no one here works for Amazon or cares about their employees, since I'm sure they handle significantly more returns than Costco. Perspective, folks.


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 3, 2020)

I think it's reasonable to extend the courtesy to both the employees at retail outlets and other customers of buying a reasonable amount of products you need.

I doubt anyone needs a pallet worth of toilet paper, and the folks buying a 3 year supply of TP make it unpleasant for anyone who happens to be running low. 

The same applies to everything else (canned goods, sanitizer, etc). I actually think, "will I be able to use this in a  reasonable amount of time such that I won't need to return it" would be a reasonable mental model for deciding whether its rational to purchase something.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 3, 2020)

bizaro86 said:


> I think it's reasonable to extend the courtesy to both the employees at retail outlets and other customers of buying a reasonable amount of products you need.
> 
> I doubt anyone needs a pallet worth of toilet paper, and the folks buying a 3 year supply of TP make it unpleasant for anyone who happens to be running low.
> 
> The same applies to everything else (canned goods, sanitizer, etc). I actually think, "will I be able to use this in a reasonable amount of time such that I won't need to return it" would be a reasonable mental model for deciding whether its rational to purchase something.



Please don’t misunderstand. I absolutely agree that people should only buy what they need. But that’s not the real reason or message of this thread. The purpose of this thread is to reduce waiting time for people returning items, lowering their frustration (and undoubtedly the venting of that frustration at Costco employees), and reducing the work of Costco employees. That’s why I think this is an inappropriate thread.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brett (Mar 3, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> I wasn't going to post anything here about stocking up in preparation of a widespread Coronavirus epidemic, but what happened today kind of changed my mind.
> 
> My spouse just got home, literally exhausted, from a very long day working at Costco.  The projected sales for the day in our warehouse was supposed to be about $620,000.  They did 30% higher than that - more than $825,000.  This is AFTER they did over $1Million EACH DAY this past Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. Crowds were literally out the door.
> 
> ...



I was at the grocery store yesterday and didn't see any 'panic shopping', everything seemed normal.     But maybe things are different in S.E. Virginia where we "panic shop" before hurricanes


----------



## needvaca (Mar 3, 2020)

I bought extra tp and other dried goods at Costco.
We’ll use them eventually. 
I promise I won’t return them.


----------



## Beachclubmum (Mar 3, 2020)

Last Thursday the CDC made an announcement that people should prepare. That seemed to set off the virus shopping.

Personally I’m set for a month in quarantine...plan to subsist on wine and chocolate. What more would I need????


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 3, 2020)

Beachclubmum said:


> Personally I’m set for a month in quarantine...plan to subsist on wine and chocolate. What more would I need????



Some good Whisky, Vodka, and Tequila.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 3, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Please don’t misunderstand. I absolutely agree that people should only buy what they need. But that’s not the real reason or message of this thread. The purpose of this thread is to reduce waiting time for people returning items, lowering their frustration (and undoubtedly the venting of that frustration at Costco employees), and reducing the work of Costco employees. That’s why I think this is an inappropriate thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



You seem to be the only one that took Dave’s post that way. Perhaps, you took it wrong? 


Harry


----------



## presley (Mar 3, 2020)

I don't understand this. I saw on the news a couple days ago that some Costcos were running out of stuff. It doesn't make logical sense to me. If I am concerned that I'll be quarantined in my home, sure, I'll buy enough stuff for that time, but would I go through a pallet of toilet paper in that time? Personally, I get most of those items delivered on a regular schedule from Amazon, so I wouldn't need to stock up anyway. I feel for those who are in that major of a panic state of mind. They need to stop watching the news and focus on what they are doing right now vs. what doom that they can conjure up in their minds. Maybe it's time for everyone to pick up a new hobby so that they can do that instead of panic shopping/hoarding/returning.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 3, 2020)

We had no water at our Costco over the last few days.  Not a rush, but rather a consequence of one of the main 8' wide water supply lines getting accidentally ruptured.  

City of Houston, and surrounding cities, nearly in its entirety, was in a boil water or buy bottled water mode for at least 3 days.  Ironically, the store other than no bottled water was not that busy on this past saturday.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 3, 2020)

Ken, I understand and respect your point about this. But I think you are thinking I’m just trying to save Costco employees from doing their regular jobs. That isn’t my intention. My spouse and others will do their level best to provide good customer service to the members. 

What I’m trying to do is help the Costco members from setting up their own levels of further stress in this situation. The complaints to management about why they don’t have more of a product to sell, the acceleration of attitude that goes with extra crowds trying to buy everything they want to get, then complaints about check out lines moving too slow. Then, when those same people want to return all that over-purchased merchandise, they get angry that they have to wait in line so long, while the refund staff helps all those people in front of them in line.

I’m only asking people to think before over-buying. They need to stay safe, certainly, but there is no reason to make something worse than it already is.

Perhaps it’s my location that is making things worse. We’ve had six deaths from Covid-19 in my state, and things here are pretty tense.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 3, 2020)

David, I think this is MOSTLY a regional thing. Panic seems to be setting in in Washington State. The CV-19 dead are, so far, all from there, and nobody knows how long those people and those caring for them were just going about their 'regular' lives. It makes everyone near there ask themselves if they might have crossed any of those paths or touched a doorknob or were downwind of anyone coughing. Over-reaction? Yes. Understandable? Yes. PITA for Costco employees and Buster Brown drivers and Amazon workers? Yes again.

Somehow, we'll get through this.  But I think it's gonna get darker before we see light at the end of this tunnel.

Jim


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 3, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Ken, I understand and respect your point about this. But I think you are thinking I’m just trying to save Costco employees from doing their regular jobs. That isn’t my intention. My spouse and others will do their level best to provide good customer service to the members.
> 
> What I’m trying to do is help the Costco members from setting up their own levels of further stress in this situation. The complaints to management about why they don’t have more of a product to sell, the acceleration of attitude that goes with extra crowds trying to buy everything they want to get, then complaints about check out lines moving too slow. Then, when those same people want to return all that over-purchased merchandise, they get angry that they have to wait in line so long, while the refund staff helps all those people in front of them in line.
> 
> ...


I would be willing to bet that Costcos in Washington aren’t the only stores experiencing the panic buying. That just happens to be the store you and your wife work at so you are giving us the information from your own experience. We appreciate that!


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 3, 2020)

Limited bottle water supplies and no Lysol or Clorox wipes in the Newport News,VA. Costco store.


----------



## Cornell (Mar 3, 2020)

presley said:


> I don't understand this. I saw on the news a couple days ago that some Costcos were running out of stuff. It doesn't make logical sense to me. If I am concerned that I'll be quarantined in my home, sure, I'll buy enough stuff for that time, but would I go through a pallet of toilet paper in that time? Personally, I get most of those items delivered on a regular schedule from Amazon, so I wouldn't need to stock up anyway. I feel for those who are in that major of a panic state of mind. They need to stop watching the news and focus on what they are doing right now vs. what doom that they can conjure up in their minds. Maybe it's time for everyone to pick up a new hobby so that they can do that instead of panic shopping/hoarding/returning.


Yeah - Call me naive, but I don't understand this at all.  Why do people need tons of bottled water?  Is the water supply going to be cut off?  I live in a nice suburban area.  If I get quarantined in my home I'll be using Shipt to deliver some groceries and calling Grub Hub.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 3, 2020)

Not just limited to Washington State. Costco in Fort Lauderdale, Florida is out of toilet paper, water, cleaning supplies and many other items. Also, huge increase in shoppers.  Will be glad when this craziness subsides.


Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 3, 2020)

I can see this is gonna require a purely research trip to my local warehouse. Oh, and maybe a bale of TP, rotisserie chix, coffee & booze. Just RESEARCH, you understand!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 3, 2020)

I’m in the Metro Detroit area of Michigan and the same craziness is happening at our Costco.  

I was the only person in line with 15 items or less.  Every other cart was full to the brim.


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 3, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I’m in the Metro Detroit area of Michigan and the same craziness is happening at our Costco.
> 
> I was the only person in line with 15 items or less.  *Every other cart was full to the brim*.



That sounds suspiciously like the regular costco lineup to me!


----------



## CPNY (Mar 3, 2020)

UGH! I drink spring water by the gallon. I’m running low and needed a new supply and now the timing couldn’t be worse, I hear ya can’t get any around here LOL. My luck


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 3, 2020)

presley said:


> I don't understand this. I saw on the news a couple days ago that some Costcos were running out of stuff. It doesn't make logical sense to me. If I am concerned that I'll be quarantined in my home, sure, I'll buy enough stuff for that time, but would I go through a pallet of toilet paper in that time?


The entire family having "the runs" for the 2 weeks while under quarantine?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 3, 2020)

Don't forget that Citi cards released their annual Costco rebates recently so people are in the warehouse spending anyway.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 3, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> You seem to be the only one that took Dave’s post that way. Perhaps, you took it wrong?
> 
> 
> Harry



Sorry Harry, nope. I may just be the only one willing to contradict Dave. I typically agree with everything he posts, but this is an exception! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 3, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Ken, I understand and respect your point about this. But I think you are thinking I’m just trying to save Costco employees from doing their regular jobs. That isn’t my intention. My spouse and others will do their level best to provide good customer service to the members.
> 
> What I’m trying to do is help the Costco members from setting up their own levels of further stress in this situation. The complaints to management about why they don’t have more of a product to sell, the acceleration of attitude that goes with extra crowds trying to buy everything they want to get, then complaints about check out lines moving too slow. Then, when those same people want to return all that over-purchased merchandise, they get angry that they have to wait in line so long, while the refund staff helps all those people in front of them in line.
> 
> ...



Dave,

Again, I appreciate your intention but I think you’re going about it all wrong. 

FWIW, I did not even buy one package of TP when I was there! Lol

Best,
Ken


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 3, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Yeah - Call me naive, but I don't understand this at all. Why do people need tons of bottled water? Is the water supply going to be cut off? I live in a nice suburban area. If I get quarantined in my home I'll be using Shipt to deliver some groceries and calling Grub Hub.



Are you sure you want a Lyft/Uber/other driver who comes into contact with dozens or more people each day during a crisis, and whom might be sick themselves but forced to work for economic reasons as long as they can, to deliver your goods during an emergency time?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornell (Mar 3, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Are you sure you want a Lyft/Uber/other driver who comes into contact with dozens or more people each day during a crisis, and whom might be sick themselves but forced to work for economic reasons as long as they can, to deliver your goods during an emergency time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


FFS - I don't live my life in a state of fear.  I take public transportation to work every day.  By this logic, I should be staying at home in a bunker.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 3, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Dave,
> 
> I appreciate your intent, but I feel that this is entirely inappropriate.
> 
> ...


There's nothing inappropriate about this thread, other than your continued criticisms of Dave. It's the lounge. On TUG. Let it go.


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 3, 2020)

A bit off topic, but I did stop by Sam's over the weekend.  Crowds did seem a but larger than usual but I can't say that I saw anything that could be construed as panic buying.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 3, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> I can see this is gonna require a purely research trip to my local warehouse. Oh, and maybe a bale of TP, rotisserie chix, coffee & booze. Just RESEARCH, you understand!



Any reason you listed in ascending order of importance? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 3, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Sorry Harry, nope. I may just be the only one willing to contradict Dave. I typically agree with everything he posts, but this is an exception!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yeah, I’m sure that’s it. You’re the only person brave enough and/or intelligent enough to call Dave out online. Wow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panina (Mar 3, 2020)

Ramifications from the panic is real.  Dave just showed us another ramification.  I will add it is not just the customers that will wait a long time if they return.  All customers will ultimately have longer waits to get help at the store if they need it as there are just so many on staff.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 3, 2020)

Just stopped & talked to my neighborhood Smith's/Kroger store manager. He isn't seeing 'panic' shopping, but DID say that his numbers are up a bit- but it's the first of the month and ALWAYS happens after food stamp/EBT cards are funded. That said, I couldn't find Purell or (curiously) bean salad jars. Plenty of water and TP/paper towels, Lysol and Clorox wipes- even on sale. He said the scuttlebutt internally is the SLC area is getting hit, and they are preparing here for when the first cases of CV-19 get announced locally. So far, we're clean. It's a matter of time.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 3, 2020)

I had just moved our last 12 pack of TP upstairs last week before going to Vons. I lingered in the TP aisle because of that, not impending doom, and decided to pass because I already had four bottles of Diet Cherry Pepsi on the bottom of the cart where I'd put the TP. Thank goodness we have a "butt washer" in the master bath if I am unable to buy TP next trip!


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 3, 2020)

Too much hate here for me to continue.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 3, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Too much hate here for me to continue.



No hate here. You just need to get over yourself. You are capable of being wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panina (Mar 3, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Too much hate here for me to continue.


No hate, hope you are just being sarcastic. You are entitled to your opinions, others are entitled to their opinions.  No right or wrong, just differing opinions.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 3, 2020)

We were already ready but did top off on some items that have to do with preventing colds. Multi-vitamin, elderberry extract powder, echinacea, and a couple cans of Lysol are what we bought. We did get some brazil nuts. This thread has me wondering if toilet paper and other things will be available in the near term. Always took it for granted that there would be tp. 

Funny thing is in 9 months or so there will be plenty of canned goods donated to homeless shelters. 

Bill


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 3, 2020)

davidvel said:


> There's nothing inappropriate about this thread, other than your continued criticisms of Dave. It's the lounge. On TUG. Let it go.


THIS.
One of the reasons I visit TUG lounge daily. I enjoy the wide range of topics and opinions shared here -- usually without judgement. When I share personal issues or ask dumb questions, I do it with the expectation of acceptance if not agreement.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 3, 2020)

** Coronavirus -  Safety Precaution - Returns and Refunds *

Costco* has one of the most generous return policies in the retail world. You can basically return anything you've purchased at the warehouse club at any time for a full refund (except for electronics & major appliances, which have a 90-day return policy with receipt)* 

Costco* and other retailers (for the time being) should change their 
return policies temporary and _eliminate_ their (generous) return policies 
That way (panic buying) items that will be stored in homes and offices
until after the health scare (especially with people who have been sick
with the flu, or other virus)  will not make it back onto store shelves.


----------



## WVBaker (Mar 3, 2020)

Cornell said:


> FFS - I don't live my life in a state of fear.  I take public transportation to work every day.  By this logic, I should be staying at home in a bunker.



Sadly, the voice of reason can be inaudible to irrational people.


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 3, 2020)

Miss Marty said:


> ** Coronavirus -  Safety Precaution - Returns and Refunds *
> 
> Costco* has one of the most generous return policies in the retail world. You can basically return anything you've purchased at the warehouse club at any time for a full refund (except for electronics & major appliances, which have a 90-day return policy with receipt)*
> 
> ...


Good point here -- I don't want to purchase any items that may have been in the home of someone who was ill.


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 3, 2020)

Saturday was my wife's usual day to go to Costco and timing was we needed paper towels and to.  It was a mass of people buying everything up in Mountain View,California.  Went back today and no problem.  No crowds and stocked fully.


----------



## Brett (Mar 3, 2020)

Toilet paper panic in Japan
https://soranews24.com/2020/03/02/p...in-midst-of-coronavirus-crisis/?ICID=ref_fark


----------



## IngridN (Mar 3, 2020)

Just got back from Redwood City Costco. Jammed which is unusual for a Tuesday morning and no toilet paper or water to be seen. Paper towels will be gone within the hour. Every other cart had at least one. I decided to get 2 rather than 1 paper towels. Don't need 2 now, but better to have extra than not being able to get it when I need it. Can not understand the hoarding of water!!! We always cycle out a couple of cases in the garage as we live in earthquake country, but am not buying extra for the virus...our tap water is delicious!!!

Ingrid


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 3, 2020)

As preppers,  we always shopped at least every quarter at Sams Club and spent mucho dinero stocking up
On everything. Just the way we lived. (we did not have a Costco nearby)

Here the Sams Club is 45 minutes away so we didn’t renew our membership and there is no Costco either unfortunately. 
So Walmart has to do.

But funny because today I was researching toilet paper ( and paper towels and napkins) on Amazon but didn’t order yet. No matter what toilet paper is something you don't want to run out of  anytime.

I need to find big jugs of water for purchase. You never know with these municipalities. They sometimes have issues with the water. I liked having a well so much better.


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 3, 2020)

Sunday was also the last day of the current coupon booklet. That day is always a little busier than other Sundays.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 3, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> Good point here -- I don't want to purchase any items that may have been in the home of someone who was ill.


You'll have to avoid shopping anywhere that has a return policy. In fact, there are ill people in every store every day. Many with the flu. They are pushing shopping carts, opening refrig. and freezer doors, "testing" produce, pushing the buttons on the card machine (and using the electronic pen), handling cash,  scanning and bagging your groceries, etc. etc. Don't forget the gas pump buttons, hose nozzle, elevator buttons, tongs at the salad bar....

This is why prevention lies with washing (or sanitizing hands if can't wash) and not touching your face.  This will keep you from being infected by all of those gross things most of the time.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 3, 2020)

Just got back from Costco, I made the same purchases I normally would have as I’m out of milk and eggs. I buy cases of gallons of water normally and I was down to my last gallon today. I purchased 4 cases instead of my usual two. I also purchased a foldable titan cooler..................... to bring to the Bahamas in three weeks. It packs down so nicely lol


----------



## Quilter (Mar 3, 2020)

Solving the toilet paper problem





__





						The Hygiene Product I Recommend - Dr. Mark Hyman
					

We wash our dishes with water, we clean our cars with water, and we clean our body with water. Water cleans better than dry paper, so why is it that […]




					drhyman.com
				












						TUSHY - The Modern & Sustainable Bidet Company
					

Meet TUSHY!  A bidet attachment and instant life upgrade that installs in just minutes with no extra electricity or plumbing.




					hellotushy.com


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 3, 2020)

Quilter said:


> Solving the toilet paper problem


That's FUNNY! --Or great marketing!


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 3, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> That's FUNNY! --Or great marketing!



They’re actually great products. We have 3 toilets in our home and have bidet attachments on 2 of them. They’re great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 3, 2020)

easyrider said:


> We were already ready but did top off on some items that have to do with preventing colds. Multi-vitamin, elderberry extract powder, echinacea, and a couple cans of Lysol are what we bought. We did get some brazil nuts. This thread has me wondering if toilet paper and other things will be available in the near term. Always took it for granted that there would be tp.
> 
> Funny thing is in 9 months or so there will be plenty of canned goods donated to homeless shelters.
> 
> Bill



Whether you like canned goods or not they are a great staple for food storage for purpose of emergencies and they have a very long shelf life even past their expiration date. If it gets to the point you need to use them and you hate canned veggies you can put them in soups and stews and so forth with no issues in regard to taste. Just have to get creative. 

  Plus, if it comes down to starving or eating canned veggies you will be happy to have them on hand.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 3, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Whether you like canned goods or not they are a great staple for food storage for purpose of emergencies and they have a very long shelf life even past their expiration date. If it gets to the point you need to use them and you hate canned veggies you can put them in soups and stews and so forth with no issues in regard to taste. Just have to get creative.
> 
> Plus, if it comes down to starving or eating canned veggies you will be happy to have them on hand.



We are prepers that can food. We have quarts of chicken breast, salmon, beans, salsa and things I forget. We also have cases of store bought canned food. Vacuum sealed bags of salt, sugar, rice , beans, oats, flour and things I forget. Rex gets the chicken breast we don't use. I'm about out of canned salmon. I am out of pickled asparagus but the season starts soon. 

Bill


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 3, 2020)

Quilter said:


> Solving the toilet paper problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok. I am liking this thing! Have to check into it more but I always wanted a bidet and this would be perfect for our small bathrooms.


----------



## geoand (Mar 3, 2020)

Vacationing here in Palm Spring area. As of Sunday night no purell available in 3 super markets, Walmart and 4 pharmacies. All I wanted was to buy small bottle for in the car


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Ok. I am liking this thing! Have to check into it more but I always wanted a bidet and this would be perfect for our small bathrooms.



We had one In Our house in Wisconsin and loved it. You miss it when you don’t have it and you never feel as clean too. We don’t have one here or our Molokai condo but we will get one for our condo when we retire and we are there full time. It would be too confusing for renters and it could be another issue with water when we are not there.

It’s amazing how much less toilet paper you use when you have one too.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 3, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Ok. I am liking this thing! Have to check into it more but I always wanted a bidet and this would be perfect for our small bathrooms.



They’re very inexpensive for a basic model and easy to install. We’ve had ours about a year and half with no problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY (Mar 3, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> The entire family having "the runs" for the 2 weeks while under quarantine?


GI side effects are one of the most overlooked aspects of this virus.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 3, 2020)

i have a couple fun cookbooks that will be helpful in a famine.

Found this one at Palmetto Bluff SC: https://www.amazon.com/Gullah-Home-...ocphy=9010004&hvtargid=pla-568831654779&psc=1

There’s a recipe for a pot of coon.

This one has recipe for mourning doves: https://www.etsy.com/listing/767544...MI1tH94On_5wIVgZyzCh13_gXgEAQYBSABEgJ57PD_BwE


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 3, 2020)

We are currently staying at Disney World's Animal Kingdom Lodge in a savanna view unit with our 3 year old granddaughter. Our son decided to use two vacation days and let his older daughter miss two days of school to bring his younger daughter down instead of me going to get her. That way the two of them could have a long weekend here in Florida and he gets to stay at the resort too. His older daughter has stayed here with us before and his wife stayed here with her family when she is in high school so he wanted to experience it too. As is typical for him and his older daughter at this time of year due to allergies and sinus they are congested and sometimes coughing from the congestion. Anyhow at the airport on their way here they were waiting in line at the Chick-Fil-A in their concourse to get some dinner. I got a text from him that the guy in line behind them who is on the same flight is freaking out. I texted him back thinking the guy was worried they might have the coronavirus because they coughed. Our son texted back: What!! No!! He's freaking out because he thinks he's going to miss the flight and we are already through security and we have an hour until they close the plane doors!

We were telling someone else the story and laughing about his What!! No!! reply to me. Translated that meant Mom, what is wrong with you, are you crazy? Also laughing about the guy either being a bit of an idiot or a really nervous flyer because our son and the girls had time to eat their food, use the restroom and still sat for a few minutes in the gate area waiting to board. His 8 year old heard us talking, got a very concerned look on her face and asked me if she was sick with the virus. We assured her she wasn't. I was surprised that she knew about the virus. At her school they've been reminding the kids to wash their hands and cover their mouths when they cough. That led my husband, our son and I to do some more reading about the virus and we had some interesting discussions.

Tomorrow or Thursday we will be going to Costco to buy food as we will be staying at Saratoga Springs next week. When we're at Costco I'm so going to enjoy telling my husband we should buy toilet paper, several cases of water and probably paper towels too just to hear him flip out. He's just so easy and fishes in every single time. He'll eventually get around to asking why in the world I think we need these things since we're staying at the resorts. However first he's going to carry on about how I could possibly think there is any room in the car to get this stuff back home with us because we bring way too much stuff. and the car was fully loaded for the drive here. He always claims there isn't even a square inch of space available in the car when I even look in the general direction of a thrift store when we are staying at a resort. Yet when we find stuff for the granddaughters he's the first one to say we should buy it and everything always fits in the car. This time we really do have a lot of stuff as we have the car seat for the 3 year old, toys and pool stuff for her. When he's done having his moment I'll tell him about this thread. He's learned that when I say TUG and Costco in the same sentence either a laugh is coming or we're learning something we didn't know and sometimes both.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 3, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Ok. I am liking this thing! Have to check into it more but I always wanted a bidet and this would be perfect for our small bathrooms.



Cliff always wanted a bidet too, but when we remodeled before moving in here I was able to switch him over to the Toto Washlet. Much more attractive than having a separate bidet IMHO, and takes less room. It will however ruin you for regular potties, which now seem so uncivilized!


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 3, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> They’re actually great products. We have 3 toilets in our home and have bidet attachments on 2 of them. They’re great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Recently on vacation at Kauai Hyatt, my 9 year old grandson experienced a bidet equipped toilet and expressed he would like one at home.


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 3, 2020)

Here's my TP story:

When I was a teenager in Hawaii in the early 70's, there was a prolonged (3-4 week?)  longshoreman/stevedore union strike.  The majority of goods in Hawaii comes in thru those container ships, then and now.  No Costco or large warehouse stores then, everybody got their groceries and supplies from regular grocery and variety stores.  There was a run on TP, and the stores early on put a ration on how much TP each family could buy.  Some things came in thru air freight which increased the prices.

That was nothing tho' compared to the oil embargo.  Oh that was bad, gas stations would get a delivery and sell out in a couple of hours, with rationing too.

So for those who live on islands without bridges, it's quite a different situation when it comes to real or perceived shortages.  This is probably why my mom always overbought


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Mar 4, 2020)

Our government officials have encouraged Canadians to "stock up."  In Toronto they seem to be taking that advice seriously.


			https://nationalpost.com/news/canada/coronavirus-canada-stockpiling
		


Costco has been a zoo for several days now.  There's basically no hand sanitizer in Toronto and toilet paper is running low in stores.  N95 masks were gone weeks ago.


----------



## WVBaker (Mar 4, 2020)

Quilter said:


> Solving the toilet paper problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know what's the big deal about bidets.
The sink's been right there the whole time and you barely have to hop up at all.


----------



## Ironwood (Mar 4, 2020)

Was at my local Walmart Superstore yesterday, and ahead of me in the checkout was a middle aged couple with two shopping carts piled high with 24 water bottle packs.  They must have had 8-10 in each cart.....a little ridiculous I thought!


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 4, 2020)

WVBaker said:


> I don't know what's the big deal about bidets.
> The sink's been right there the whole time and you barely have to hop up at all.




Oh come on! Really? Hop up to the sink?


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 4, 2020)

Saw this on Facebook. It sort of makes my original point. 

Dave


----------



## WVBaker (Mar 4, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Oh come on! Really? Hop up to the sink?



In the words of the late Joe Cocker.
... I get by with a little help from my friends.


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 4, 2020)

WVBaker said:


> In the words of the late Joe Cocker.
> ... I get by with a little help from my friends.


...by...or high???


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 4, 2020)

I am stocking up on 9volts, C and D batteries.


----------



## WVBaker (Mar 4, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> ...by...or high???



Let's leave a little mystery shall we?


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 4, 2020)

Read an Article on the same issue/problem in Australia on BBC. The pictures in the Article were taken at an Australian Costco. The Kirkland Name was on the packages of Toilet Paper.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 4, 2020)

Why are people stocking up on toilet paper, water and batteries?


----------



## Fredflintstone (Mar 4, 2020)

davidvel said:


> Why are people stocking up on toilet paper, water and batteries?



Well, I guess...

Toilet paper is so if you get the virus, you are spending plenty of quality time on the throne.

Water is to keep you hydrated while you enjoy your time in the throne if you get the virus.

Batteries just in case the lights go out and you need to see while sitting on the throne....

I think I got to the BOTTOM of it.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panina (Mar 4, 2020)

davidvel said:


> Why are people stocking up on toilet paper, water and batteries?


Maybe  they are afraid the supply chain will not be able to deliver to the stores and they will not be able to get the products.  Water, some people just drink bottled water.  The batteries, not sure, maybe they are afraid if the lights go out there won’t be enough workers to fix due to being sick or they want enough batteries in their home because they are for their electronic games when they lock themselves in their home.

I think I like @Fredflintstone  answer better.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 4, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> Well, I guess...
> 
> Toilet paper is so if you get the virus, you are spending plenty of quality time on the throne.
> 
> ...






Harry


----------



## davidvel (Mar 4, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> Well, I guess...
> 
> Toilet paper is so if you get the virus, you are spending plenty of quality time on the throne.
> 
> ...


I guess that's what I don't understand.  I know that anything is possible, but it is everyday. COVID-19 does not cause GI symptoms like diarrhea, it primarily affects the lungs.  There is no known (or expected threat) to the supply chains for water or batteries (or toilet paper) caused by this virus...


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 4, 2020)

LOL Perhaps they are buying TP because they cannot use newspaper if TP runs out...who buys newspapers anymore?


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 4, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> LOL Perhaps they are buying TP because they cannot use newspaper if TP runs out...who buys newspapers anymore?


There is a second alternative.

Way, way back when I was young, I was hitchhiking through Europe. I remember renting a small room along the way and in the bathroom there was a paperback novel sitting near the toilet, somewhat torn apart. My first thought was that someone left it there for reading while on the throne. Then I realized that the pages were being torn out to use as TP.

Then again, maybe it was there for both reasons. You read ahead to make sure that you were caught up for the next time you needed to use the facilities and did not miss any of the plot.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 4, 2020)

When you can't find a face mask... At least it will remind you to keep your hands away from your face!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 4, 2020)

@clifffaith That's funny! Now we know how our pets feel.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 4, 2020)

bizaro86 said:


> That sounds suspiciously like the regular costco lineup to me!



It was not the regular Costco line up.   This store was jam packed and people were hoarding like crazy....

Dave, how can I find out what stores in MI have toilet paper, I've run out and I've been to 2 stores that are close to me...ugh this sucks I just need one package of my Kirkland TP...


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 4, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> It was not the regular Costco line up.   This store was jam packed and people were hoarding like crazy....
> 
> Dave, how can I find out what stores in MI have toilet paper, I've run out and I've been to 2 stores that are close to me...ugh this sucks I just need one package of my Kirkland TP...


Just buy from a regular grocery store, Walmart, CVS or Walgreens...


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 4, 2020)

+1 @VacationForever What's the obsession with buying TP at Costco? Just went to the neighborhood grocery store twice in the past few days. Not crowded, shelves were stocked, beautiful produce. Plenty of TP and papertowels - on sale too.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 4, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> It was not the regular Costco line up.   This store was jam packed and people were hoarding like crazy....
> 
> Dave, how can I find out what stores in MI have toilet paper, I've run out and I've been to 2 stores that are close to me...ugh this sucks I just need one package of my Kirkland TP...



Maybe try calling your local warehouse and ask?  They should be able to check around, if they don't have any. You can find the number on the Costco.com website, under Find a Warehouse at the top of the page.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 4, 2020)

O great Costco guru Dave, I have been all over town and online and there is no Purell to be found. What to do?


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 4, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> O great Costco guru Dave, I have been all over town and online and there is no Purell to be found. What to do?



Amazon.com? Walmart.com? https://www.americanfloormats.com/purell-hand-sanitizer-bottles/#pricing

Dave


----------



## Brett (Mar 5, 2020)

Kirkland, Washington is the epicenter of coronavirus panic buying  

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...112fb8-5c10-11ea-9055-5fa12981bbbf_story.html


----------



## WVBaker (Mar 5, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> O great Costco guru Dave, I have been all over town and online and there is no Purell to be found. What to do?



*Do-it-yourself hand sanitizer recipes: Vodka or rubbing alcohol*

Along with face masks and sanitizing wipes, alcohol-based sanitizing gel has been one of the most in-demand items as coronavirus fears have sparked panic buying that has left store shelves bare. That panic buying has brought complaints of price gouging, with a two-pack of Purell 12-ounce bottles selling for a marked-up $149.  

For a price comparison, during back-to-school shopping this summer, 8-ounce bottles of Purell, a popular item on teachers' wish lists, cost less than $2 after sales and coupons.

Tanya Crum, an assistant professor, and Jayashree Sarathy, an associate professor, told USA TODAY that the concentration of ethanol in 80 proof vodka is only 40% and is "not concentrated enough to kill viruses." They suggest 180 proof spirits, which have 90% ethanol.

There are multiple recipes circulating about how to make your own sanitizer. One posted on ThoughtCo.com by chemistry expert Anne Marie Helmenstine, requires two ingredients: isopropyl alcohol (99% rubbing alcohol) and aloe vera gel. 









						Can't find Purell or other hand sanitizers? Here's how to make it at home with vodka or rubbing alcohol
					

Coronavirus fears have caused a hand sanitizer shortage at stores and online retailers. Here's how to make your own sanitizer with household items.



					www.usatoday.com
				




Oh yea... the one with Vodka, I don't think I would taste that. Of course in college...


----------



## geekette (Mar 5, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Too much hate here for me to continue.


Lucky me, he hated me previously so won't see this post scoffing at his bruised ego.  Some people cannot accept that their perspective is not the One True Way to think about something.  That's what got me ignored, not using his opinion as The Input in how to conduct my life. 

It is not inappropriate to basically say, hey, folks, overstocking is not sensible. 

I assure all, I am not going to hunt you down to hate you if you report this post and it gets removed.   I've gone rounds with this poster before.   Nothing has changed.


----------



## geekette (Mar 5, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> +1 @VacationForever What's the obsession with buying TP at Costco? Just went to the neighborhood grocery store twice in the past few days. Not crowded, shelves were stocked, beautiful produce. Plenty of TP and papertowels - on sale too.


yes.  I never go in prime time.  The only "change from normal" I saw was signs declaring limits on hand sanitizer.   nobody seems to have bought out the soap, bar nor bottle.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 5, 2020)

WVBaker said:


> *Do-it-yourself hand sanitizer recipes: Vodka or rubbing alcohol*
> 
> Along with face masks and sanitizing wipes, alcohol-based sanitizing gel has been one of the most in-demand items as coronavirus fears have sparked panic buying that has left store shelves bare. That panic buying has brought complaints of price gouging, with a two-pack of Purell 12-ounce bottles selling for a marked-up $149.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately now the stores are out of alcohol, go figure


----------



## isisdave (Mar 5, 2020)

Why would anyone use vodka, when rubbing alcohol is so much cheaper?


----------



## Brett (Mar 5, 2020)

isisdave said:


> Why would anyone use vodka, when rubbing alcohol is so much cheaper?



maybe 'using' vodka is a euphemism


----------



## davidvel (Mar 5, 2020)

isisdave said:


> Why would anyone use vodka, when rubbing alcohol is so much cheaper?


To sanitize the inside of your mouth?


----------



## Panina (Mar 5, 2020)

I live in SC where no one has been diagnosed yet.

Groceries were very busy today, hand sanitizer not available as are certain cleaners.  Toilet Paper still available as is water. 

I have always used those sanitizer towels in the front of the store to wipe the cart.  In the past I saw hardly anyone use it.  Today everyone was using them.  

Also everyone was chatty they cannot believe they have  to worry.


----------



## Mommahacker (Mar 5, 2020)

I don't understand the mentality of some people.  Buying pallets of tp is as bad as not drinking  Corona anymore because they think it could cause the virus.


----------



## Janann (Mar 5, 2020)

isisdave said:


> Why would anyone use vodka, when rubbing alcohol is so much cheaper?


Rubbing alcohol is out of stock, but vodka is not.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 5, 2020)

Local Kroger has signs that you can only buy 5 Purell. But they have no Purell (shrug).


----------



## geekette (Mar 5, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Local Kroger has signs that you can only buy 5 Purell. But they have no Purell (shrug).


My Kroger was limiting all brands of it.  As much soap as you want, tho!


----------



## caribbeanqueen (Mar 5, 2020)

I am in Florida at the moment. Hand sanitizer could not be found at Target and they had a huge section of Target Brand immune system tablets and it was completely empty. Luckily I bought three small hand sanitizers when I left RI and stocked up on Airborne with Elderberry, Vitamin C and Echinacea.  Leaving for Disney tomorrow. Wish me luck.  
I agree with Dave, no need to hoard. It is greedy not to leave any for others.  These are the kind of people that would go ahead of women and children off the Titanic.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 5, 2020)

I’m going to Costco tomorrow.........I forgot to buy a really small portable chair to bring camping. Maybe I’ll buy a jug of something and some water to drink regularly not stock. I feel like there will be many mild cases. I’ve Had symptoms but then again, it’s cold and flu season so unless I’m short of breath and coughing “im fine”


----------



## caribbeanqueen (Mar 6, 2020)

CPNY my neighbor here in Florida was just diagnosed with the flu. It is still prevalent. My two grandkids have small coughs. Lots of sickness still around but I imagine people would assume Coronavirus every time someone coughs.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 6, 2020)

caribbeanqueen said:


> CPNY my neighbor here in Florida was just diagnosed with the flu. It is still prevalent. My two grandkids have small coughs. Lots of sickness still around but I imagine people would assume Coronavirus every time someone coughs.


Absolutely. It is scary because we don’t know much about it. Yes, death rates are higher with the flu and other illnesses. This is so new and it’s baffling experts. Not to mention you have to try and grasp the truth somewhere in between the lies. If the death rate was actually higher I don’t think they would tell us. Look at the panic it’s creating now. Imagine if it were a 50% death rate? It would be hysteria.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 6, 2020)

caribbeanqueen said:


> CPNY my neighbor here in Florida was just diagnosed with the flu. It is still prevalent. My two grandkids have small coughs. Lots of sickness still around but I imagine people would assume Coronavirus every time someone coughs.




I have been sick a few days and stayed indoors- well I had to as I could not do anything but lay down. I am thinking it was a flu as I had body aches and chills and a heavy head and coughing. First time I have ever had this since a young person.

But I do want to go out today to get some shopping done and I am paranoid people will think I have corona because I have been coughing. I guess I can bring a mask with me just in case.


----------



## WVBaker (Mar 6, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> But I do want to go out today to get some shopping done and I am paranoid people will think I have corona because I have been coughing. I guess I can bring a mask with me just in case.


----------



## Panina (Mar 6, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> I have been sick a few days and stayed indoors- well I had to as I could not do anything but lay down. I am thinking it was a flu as I had body aches and chills and a heavy head and coughing. First time I have ever had this since a young person.
> 
> But I do want to go out today to get some shopping done and I am paranoid people will think I have corona because I have been coughing. I guess I can bring a mask with me just in case.


Almost everyone I know is sick now. Flu is still out there in high numbers. Unless you feel much better I would stay home and do an online food order.  You don’t want to relapse.


----------



## geekette (Mar 6, 2020)

Panina said:


> Almost everyone I know is sick now. Flu is still out there in high numbers. Unless you feel much better I would stay home and do an online food order.  You don’t want to relapse.


Gotta agree with this.  If this is sickest you've been since a kid, and you have a cough, please don't go out.   Do wear a mask if you do.  You're sick!   Nobody wants it to turn into pneumonia, and nobody wants what you had/have.

My local grocery will assemble my order for curb pick up.   My pharmacy drive through will also fetch cold medicine, etc.   Perhaps you have similar if you have cabin fever in addition to grocery or med needs.

I missed some kind of respiratory yuck that was "going around" a couple months ago by not being out and about.   Found out about it when a friend wanted to invite himself over, and he was sick!  NO!!!   I guess he thought, if I have it, and she has it, no big deal!


----------



## WVBaker (Mar 6, 2020)

Panina said:


> Almost everyone I know is sick now. Flu is still out there in high numbers. Unless you feel much better I would stay home and do an online food order.  You don’t want to relapse.



It's sad that the one thing that has made thousands upon thousands sick and been the cause of so many more deaths, has taken a back seat to this "new" infection.


----------



## Brett (Mar 6, 2020)

WVBaker said:


> It's sad that the one thing that has made thousands upon thousands sick and been the cause of so many more deaths, has taken a back seat to this "new" infection.



yes, so "*sad*" ... but the corona virus is potentially more deadly  (if you believe the medical advice)


----------



## WVBaker (Mar 6, 2020)

Brett said:


> yes, so "*sad*" ... but the corona virus is potentially more deadly  (if you believe the medical advice)



Just in the United States alone, at least 22 million people have gotten the flu in the 2019-2020 season so far and 12,000 have died from it, including at least 78 children, according to the most recent report from the CDC.

Listen, we could trade sites and opinions all day on this, but I prefer facts and not unsubstantiated suppositions. For my money, I'll worry about the flu and if the COVID-19 starts to approach these numbers, we'll talk.


----------



## Panina (Mar 6, 2020)

Brett said:


> yes, so "*sad*" ... but the corona virus is potentially more deadly  (if you believe the medical advice)


They really don’t know if it is more deadly.  People with mild symptoms that get ok are not in the statistics if they didn’t go to the doctor and get tested.


----------



## Brett (Mar 6, 2020)

Panina said:


> They really don’t know if it is more deadly.  People with mild symptoms that get ok are not in the statistics if they didn’t go to the doctor and get tested.







hey - I'm not panicking, I'm not worried   .... yet


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 6, 2020)

Panina said:


> Almost everyone I know is sick now. Flu is still out there in high numbers. Unless you feel much better I would stay home and do an online food order.  You don’t want to relapse.



Hubby came with me. Thank goodness I did not cough when there. Hubby wheeled the cart with disinfectant wipes under his hands.  I somehow had the energy to get through it and because we went early in the morning we got in and out quickly as there were hardly any shoppers.

Once we got home and I started putting things away that did me in so will be resting the rest of  the day. Making me crazy, though! I don’t like wasting away the days! I have lists of things to do!

I am just getting used to the stores here. I try out the different ones to see what will work best long term. One good thing is we now are well stocked as best we can be. Shaw’s does have home delivery so that is good to know. And then there’s Walmart also with pick up and I think Hannafords has that- not sure.

I will say the shelves were stocked- no shortages of toilet paper either- and I was also able to buy a thermometer since ours broke and I need to check my temperature. I can’t even tell you when the last time was that I took my temperature or my husbands! Lol!


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 6, 2020)

In terms of the regular flu deaths- is it because these people do not get the flu shot?


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 6, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Hubby came with me. Thank goodness I did not cough when there. Hubby wheeled the cart with disinfectant wipes under his hands.  I somehow had the energy to get through it and because we went early in the morning we got in and out quickly as there were hardly any shoppers.
> 
> Once we got home and I started putting things away that did me in so will be resting the rest of  the day. Making me crazy, though! I don’t like wasting away the days! I have lists of things to do!
> 
> ...


I haven't owned a thermometer for years. I suppose that should be at top of my next shopping list for CVS. Maybe a good item to use my 40% off coupon.


----------



## Panina (Mar 6, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> In terms of the regular flu deaths- is it because these people do not get the flu shot?


My dad had the flu shot, got it, never fully recovered, kept having infections and  the Lord took him. There are many strands of flu.  The flu shots are a guess at what will be the problem.  There are strands the flu shot does not protect us from just like the coronavirus.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 6, 2020)

Panina said:


> My dad had the flu shot, got it, never fully recovered, kept having infections and  the Lord took him. There are many strands of flu.  The flu shots are a guess at what will be the problem.  There are strands the flu shot does not protect us from just like the coronavirus.



Very sorry. Terrible.

So the flu shot is not very effective with all these people dying from it? This is why I have resisted getting it every single year. A lot of vaccine in the body every single year that still might not work 

I am all for vaccines but this one always seems to me to be losing the chase.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 6, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Very sorry. Terrible.
> 
> So the flu shot is not very effective with all these people dying from it? This is why I have resisted getting it every single year. A lot of vaccine in the body every single year that still might not work
> 
> I am all for vaccines but this one always seems to me to be losing the chase.


Even if flu shot does not get it 100% right, it still offers some protection which can mean the difference between dying from the flu or not.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 6, 2020)

According to World Health Org (WHO), the latest mortality rate is 3.4% compared to < 1% for flu. (IMO...This mortality rate could flatten over time as we get more testing results, however the uncertainty is rattling the markets.)


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 6, 2020)

geekette said:


> My Kroger was limiting all brands of antiseptic gel.  You can buy much soap as you want.





WinniWoman said:


> So the flu shot is not very effective with all these people dying from it? This is why I have resisted getting it every single year. A lot of vaccine in the body every single year that still might not work


Mary Ann. I'm hoping for your speedy recovery. There are 2 main flu strains. Type A and type B. It's more than 'luck' which one will turn up each year. However if you get the type A vaccine and type B is prevalent, it's severity will be significantly reduced. You might still get the flu, but odds are you'll recover much more quickly than if you didn't get the vaccine.

Still, they are telling us that the danger of dying of flu is 0.05%, while COVID-19 has a death rate of something like 3.3%- roughly 20X higher, simply because NOBODY has immunity. This infection is new. Unheard of. It will take time to work out exactly how it passes between people, and develop a vaccine and/or effective treatment. For now, the best we can do is try to contain it through isolation. That's troubling because people who work paycheck to paycheck without sick leave, or with kids in school and can't afford to take time off will continue to go out into the community and pass the virus around.
Take good care, and get well. And remember, with viruses, you don't develop an immunity if you get sick and recover. You can get re-infected and sick again. Unlike bacterial infections that we usually develop immunity from.

Jim


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 6, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> while COVID-19 has a death rate of something like 3.3%- roughly 20X higher, simply because NOBODY has immunity.



It's also 3+% because they have no clue of how many people have been infected as many have no symptoms are were caught and tested merely by being on the wrong cruise ship, etc. The final rate I suspect will be well under 1%. If I get the virus but don't have any symptoms, I am not counted in the death rate calc. They have no spread models to predict the real mortality rate. It is obvious that they have no idea of how many people actually have been infected. They only know those that have been tested.

From WHO:

"The fatality rate for Covid-19 is considered preliminary, especially given that experts are not sure how many mild cases are going undetected by health systems"

From Livescience:

"Still, the death rate for COVID-19 appears to vary by location and an individual's age, among other factors. For instance, in Hubei Province, the epicenter of the outbreak, the death rate reached 2.9%; in other provinces of China, that rate was just 0.4%"

About mortality rates:

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/ar...h-rates-so-hard-to-calculate-experts-weigh-in


----------



## Brett (Mar 6, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> According to World Health Org (WHO), the latest mortality rate is 3.4% compared to < 1% for flu. (IMO...This mortality rate could flatten over time as we get more testing results, however the uncertainty is rattling the markets.)
> 
> View attachment 17723




Definitely uncertainty surrounding the coronavirus is rattling the stock markets
The death rate could be 3.4%  or 2.2% or something else
I got a hunch it could be 2.9%  .... but I'm not a medical expert


.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 6, 2020)

Steve Fatula said:


> It's also 3+% because they have no clue of how many people have been infected as many have no symptoms are were caught and tested merely by being on the wrong cruise ship, etc. The final rate I suspect will be well under 1%. If I get the virus but don't have any symptoms, I am not counted in the death rate calc. They have no spread models to predict the real mortality rate. It is obvious that they have no idea of how many people actually have been infected. They only know those that have been tested.
> 
> From WHO:
> 
> ...



That’s the positive view. The negative view would be that many more people, in the US at least, have it and don’t know it because there aren’t enough test kits to test everyone that needs it. The final answer will probably end up somewhere in between. But, an effective vaccine won’t be available for at least a year according to the CDC, so the numbers may actually get worse before they get better.


Harry


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 6, 2020)

Back on Topic. Went to Costco this morning to get a few items. It is close enough we treat it as a regular grocery store. They were out of Toilet Paper and low on cases of half litre bottled water. I think the News Stories are self fulfilling circular prophecies. The more the News reports shortages. The more people go out, shop, and create shortages. Then the News against reports shortages. ETC. ETC. ETC.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 6, 2020)

I always have the positive view and do not worry or fret at all about such things. In the end, I hope they can get enough kits of course, and maybe they'll be able to get a vaccine, maybe not. There are simply too many unknowns. But even with enough kits, if someone gets minor symptoms they'd never know they had it as most wouldn't get tested if they have minor or no issues. The only current way to know real numbers (until they understand it all better) would be to test everyone in the country, sick or not. The fact that it's an unknown doesn't mean the worst case applies.

Not seen any panic buying in Sherman TX.


----------



## IngridN (Mar 6, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Back on Topic. Went to Costco this morning to get a few items. It is close enough we treat it as a regular grocery store. They were out of Toilet Paper and low on cases of half litre bottled water. I think the News Stories are self fulfilling circular prophecies. The more the News reports shortages. The more people go out, shop, and create shortages. Then the News against reports shortages. ETC. ETC. ETC.



You beat me to it...grocery shopping this morning and I needed to get a bottle of rubbing alcohol. DH needed to use it the other day and we're almost out. Not a bottle to be seen. I didn't even bother going to the CVS next door. This is the most frustrating aspect of people hoarding. I'm hoping it dies down soon.j

Ingrid


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 6, 2020)

Brett said:


> yes, so "*sad*" ... but the corona virus is potentially more deadly  (if you believe the medical advice)


It _may _be more deadly, but you are still far, far, far more likely to contract and die from the flu.  That is what is sad.

Kurt


----------



## IngridN (Mar 6, 2020)

Forgot to mention that the grocery store's sanitary wipes box as you walk in was empty! I carry them in my purse so no problem there!

Ingrid


----------



## Brett (Mar 6, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> That’s the positive view. The negative view would be that many more people, in the US at least, have it and don’t know it because there aren’t enough test kits to test everyone that needs it. The final answer will probably end up somewhere in between. But, an effective vaccine won’t be available for at least a year according to the CDC, so the numbers may actually get worse before they get better.
> Harry



and that unknown is driving the stock market into fear territory


----------



## davidvel (Mar 6, 2020)

WVBaker said:


> Just in the United States alone, at least 22 million people have gotten the flu in the 2019-2020 season so far and 12,000 have died from it, including at least 78 children, according to the most recent report from the CDC.
> 
> Listen, we could trade sites and opinions all day on this, but I prefer facts and not unsubstantiated suppositions. For my money, I'll worry about the flu and if the COVID-19 starts to approach these numbers, we'll talk.





Steve Fatula said:


> It's also 3+% because they have no clue of how many people have been infected as many have no symptoms are were caught and tested merely by being on the wrong cruise ship, etc. The final rate I suspect will be well under 1%. If I get the virus but don't have any symptoms, I am not counted in the death rate calc. They have no spread models to predict the real mortality rate. It is obvious that they have no idea of how many people actually have been infected. They only know those that have been tested.
> 
> From WHO:
> 
> ...


Influenza (its various strains) has been around forever, and the current season is almost over. You are comparing statistics (and aggregate numbers) from the past year, despite COVId19 only having landed her in the past few weeks.  

People keep talking about the rates being off because presumably there are people who are infected that never get sick (I haven't seen any actual analysis of this). In any case, the flu death rate is equally uncertain as it is not known how many get it and have no symptoms or mild symptoms (either due to vaccine or prior exposure/illness) and are not known to have contracted it.  Death rate for flu and COVID19 are BOTH based on people who have sufficient symptoms to go to a doctor and be tested. 

To those who think flu (death rate) is worse than COVID19, I propose the following test: (we'll both be guinea pigs for the sake of the common good).  Let's have you expose yourself to COVID19, and I'll be exposed to influenza.   Let's see how it turns out.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 6, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> It _may _be more deadly, but you are still far, far, far more likely to contract and die from the flu.  That is what is sad.
> 
> Kurt


That statement was also true in Wuhan/China in late November/ early December 2019.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 6, 2020)

”The fact that it's an unknown doesn't mean the worst case applies.”


Please note that I did not say the worst case applies. I literally said the end result will probably be somewhere in between, as is usually the case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 6, 2020)

We went to Costco yesterday, and we saw a lot of TV's going out of the door.   I didn't see any big sale on them, so I was baffled.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 6, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We went to Costco yesterday, and we saw a lot of TV's going out of the door.   I didn't see any big sale on them, so I was baffled.


College basketball?


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 6, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Back on Topic. Went to Costco this morning to get a few items. It is close enough we treat it as a regular grocery store. They were out of Toilet Paper and low on cases of half litre bottled water. I think the News Stories are self fulfilling circular prophecies. The more the News reports shortages. The more people go out, shop, and create shortages. Then the News against reports shortages. ETC. ETC. ETC.





I didn't bother going to the store even though I am about to run out of both toilet paper, and paper towels.

Instead, I went to   www.Costco.com  on Tuesday and they had a huge selection to choose from....    In any event, all were delivered today without any issues.



.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 6, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Maybe try calling your local warehouse and ask?  They should be able to check around, if they don't have any. You can find the number on the Costco.com website, under Find a Warehouse at the top of the page.
> 
> Dave



Dave:
Thanks so much


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 6, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Just buy from a regular grocery store, Walmart, CVS or Walgreens...



Both the CVS and Walmart near me are also out of TP


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 6, 2020)

LOL, Perhaps they should called this the Costco-virus...


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 6, 2020)

davidvel said:


> People keep talking about the rates being off because presumably there are people who are infected that never get sick (I haven't seen any actual analysis of this).



I quoted the World Health Organization, did not provide my own opinion on that. And, I quoted death rate in another province in China as well and cited sources. But I agree 100% that it is totally unknown what the final numbers will be. My personal opinion is it will be well under 3%, that part IS an opinion. I've also seen the WHO state that in their opinion it spreads far less easily, but I believe that's also preliminary. For me, I will keep up with actual studies and data from reliable sources like WHO, but, in no way shape or form will I worry about it. Please DM me if you want to respond.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 6, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Both the CVS and Walmart near me are also out of TP


What about the regular groceries like Publix, Safeway, Albertsons, Ralphs...?


----------



## Panina (Mar 6, 2020)

davidvel said:


> Influenza (its various strains) has been around forever, and the current season is almost over. You are comparing statistics (and aggregate numbers) from the past year, despite COVId19 only having landed her in the past few weeks.
> 
> People keep talking about the rates being off because presumably there are people who are infected that never get sick (I haven't seen any actual analysis of this). In any case, the flu death rate is equally uncertain as it is not known how many get it and have no symptoms or mild symptoms (either due to vaccine or prior exposure/illness) and are not known to have contracted it.  Death rate for flu and COVID19 are BOTH based on people who have sufficient symptoms to go to a doctor and be tested.
> 
> To those who think flu (death rate) is worse than COVID19, I propose the following test: (we'll both be guinea pigs for the sake of the common good).  Let's have you expose yourself to COVID19, and I'll be exposed to influenza.   Let's see how it turns out.


One needs to prepare for the worse but usually it doesn’t happen and one needs to keep that in mind.

Best not to be exposed to either, I lost my dad to the flu.  If your immune system is compromised imo both the flu or coronavirus can kill you.  Healthy most likely you will heal.


----------



## Panina (Mar 6, 2020)

Was in Sams Club today, like a Costco, it was busy with lines.  Many wagons were overflowing.  Noticed an elderly couple with a case of toilet paper, water and cleansers.  

Not related to shopping but went to my dentist yesterday.  It is a large practice, usually waiting room filled.  I was the only patient in the waiting room.  I was told many people are cancelling.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 6, 2020)

This was posted yesterday. Has nothing to do with the price being asked, which I didn't realize until folks trying to sell their regular inventory started mentioning it because they also wrongly figured it was aimed at price gouging. Guess it was easier to block the products outright rather than police prices.             

Effective immediately, eBay will block new listings and start to remove listings that sell:

Masks including N95/N100 and surgical masks
Hand Sanitizer/Gel
Disinfecting Wipes


----------



## wackymother (Mar 6, 2020)

I went a-hunting for toilet paper today. None in Target, none in Staples, and both were like ghost towns. We went to TJMaxx and it was empty too--and ours is usually a huge insane madhouse. In desperation, I finally ordered toilet paper online from Staples, and it's supposed to be delivered on Monday. 

BTW, stores are out of rubbing alcohol bc you can make your own hand sanitizer with rubbing alcohol and aloe. I heard a rumor that liquor stores are seeing a lot of vodka going out the door, bc you can make hand sanitizer with vodka, too. (Plus it's handy for drinking your fears away.)


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 6, 2020)

Costco in Newport News,Va was fully stock early this morning with Clorox wipes, Lysol disinfected spray,  Clorox bleach, bottle water, and plenty of toilet tissues.


----------



## Firepath (Mar 6, 2020)

What’s with the TP hoarding?  Doesn’t Corona virus mostly have respiratory symptoms? I have heard that some people start out with GI symptoms, but it’s not Dysentery.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 6, 2020)

Firepath said:


> What’s with the TP hoarding?  Doesn’t Corona mostly virus have respiratory symptoms? I have heard that some people start out with GI symptoms, but it’s not Dysentery.


People are stocking up essential goods in case stores run out or they get home quarantined.  Just like food, one needs TP and water.


----------



## Brett (Mar 6, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Costco in Newport News,Va was fully stock early this morning with Clorox wipes, Lysol disinfected spray,  Clorox bleach, bottle water, and plenty of toilet tissues.



no problem with TP and bottled water with Kroger in Hampton Va.

I guess there are different panic rates with "essential goods" compared to other parts of the country


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Panina (Mar 6, 2020)

alwysonvac said:


>


Wow, the panic can have ramifications worse then the  Virus.  If this continues people can get hurt, the stress of panicking can cause illnesses emotionally and physically such as strokes and heart attacks.  We will never know those numbers.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 6, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> What about the regular groceries like Publix, Safeway, Albertsons, Ralphs...?


None of those stores are in my area.  I am happy to report that a few of my team went to the Costco near our office this am when it opened and myself and my employees now have TP


----------



## amycurl (Mar 6, 2020)

Went this evening. Not a whole lot of panic shopping, but I did notice that a lot of the "reserve" stock on the upper shelves was just...gone. It really opened up the store; changed the whole look of the place, LOL.

I also noticed that they had posted that each employee would get one free slice of pizza or one free hot dog per shift, which was very kind, since they've discontinued sampling. But I feel terrible for the non-Costco employees who did the sampling. They're out of a job, at least in the short-term.  (But then again, they probably didn't have health insurance or paid sick time, so were some of the most likely folks to work while sick....)

There were lower supplies than normal of things like wipes and Clorox, but still some available. That would be more reasonable to stock up on, IMO. (Because sanitizing surfaces more regularly, like washing your hands, is one of those reasonable precautions to take.)


----------



## CPNY (Mar 6, 2020)

amycurl said:


> Went this evening. Not a whole lot of panic shopping, but I did notice that a lot of the "reserve" stock on the upper shelves was just...gone. It really opened up the store; changed the whole look of the place, LOL.
> 
> I also noticed that had posted that each employee would get one free slice of pizza or one free hot dog per shift, which was very kind, since they've discontinued sampling. But I feel terrible for the non-Costco employees who did the sampling. They're out of a job, at least in the short-term.  (But then again, they probably didn't have health insurance or paid sick time, so were some of the most likely folks to work while sick....)


Yeah i was shocked when I saw the pasta shelves empty in Costco lol. Has anyone seen last man on earth? Fox should bring that back on the air lol


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 6, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> That’s the positive view. The negative view would be that many more people, in the US at least, have it and don’t know it because there aren’t enough test kits to test everyone that needs it. The final answer will probably end up somewhere in between. But, an effective vaccine won’t be available for at least a year according to the CDC, so the numbers may actually get worse before they get better.
> Harry



Or the symptoms are so minor they do not even notice or think it is a chest cold.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 6, 2020)

Oh no some Costcos are cancelling free samples. What will I do for lunch?


----------



## amycurl (Mar 6, 2020)

I thought it was all stores, but it may still be on a store-by-store basis. There were none there this evening (between 6:30-7) at my store, but that tends to be an "off" time for sampling, anyway. 

The Cutco knives *were* there, which are tempting in their own way....


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 7, 2020)

The non Costco employees who passed out the sampling products  are now wiping down tables,  the chairs  in the food court areas, the grocery carts, and the freeze doors & glass  in the refrigerator areas in Newport News, VA.


----------



## Brett (Mar 7, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Oh no some Costcos are cancelling free samples. What will I do for lunch?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 7, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Oh no some Costcos are cancelling free samples. What will I do for lunch?




I haven't seen the samples suspended yet in the Costco I use.  But, discontinuing sampling could be a good idea as the crowds around the sample tables sometimes plug things up and it is hard to get thru when pushing a cart.....



.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 7, 2020)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I haven't seen the samples suspended yet in the Costco I use.  But, discontinuing sampling could be a good idea as the crowds around the sample tables sometimes plug things up and it is hard to get thru when pushing a cart.....
> 
> 
> 
> .



They're doing the cleaning and wiping down and whatever so they don't lose their wages while sampling is suspended.  Costco is taking care of their people, even though WDS staff aren't technically Costco employees.

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 7, 2020)

The one item we should have at home is lots of soap.
To wash our hands for twenty seconds.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 7, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Or the symptoms are so minor they do not even notice or think it is a chest cold.



True. The Director of the NIH spoke in Birmingham yesterday. I have linked the article below. His statement pertinent to this discussion was:

“He predicted the fatality rate would be closer to 1 percent overall.”

“I think it will be very surprising if the death rate is less than 1 percent,” Collins said. “Even though that doesn’t sound that bad, it’s at least 10 times worse than the flu.”










						Coronavirus likely to spread to Alabama, says U.S. research director
					

Dr. Francis Collins, director of the National Institutes of Health, spoke this morning at UAB and addressed the outbreak of COVID-19 spreading across the globe




					www.al.com
				





Harry


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 7, 2020)

Costco Suspends lts Beloved Free Samples in All U.S. Locations.










						Costco Suspends Its Beloved Free Samples In All U.S. Locations
					

In an effort to help stop the spread of coronavirus, Costco is suspending their free samples indefinitely.




					www.scarymommy.com
				





Richard


----------



## Panina (Mar 7, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Costco Suspends lts Beloved Free Samples in All U.S. Locations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesterday Sams Club was still doing food samples.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 7, 2020)

Toilet paper fight. Almost a Mad Max scenario, lol. Maybe more like a Black Friday Sale.

Bill


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 7, 2020)

Practical advice... 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY (Mar 7, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Practical advice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess that’s why it was called the “novel” coronavirus. Badumdum


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 7, 2020)

Sound quality not the best, but cute song.


----------



## Brett (Mar 7, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Practical advice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I download digital books but maybe the coronavirus can be attached to bits and bytes ......   gotta be careful


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 8, 2020)

I really hope Costco announces a change to their refund policy soon. They really shouldn’t allow the hoarders to bring back cart loads of stuff.









						Shoppers flock to Costco over coronavirus fears, analyst expecting sales boost; shares rise
					

Shoppers lined up in throngs at Costco stores across the country this weekend, stocking up on cases of water, trail mix, paper towels and other essentials in bulk, amid the deadly coronavirus outbreak.




					www.cnbc.com
				





From https://fortune.com/2020/03/06/fear-of-coronavirus-sends-consumers-into-a-grocery-hoarding-frenzy/

_COVID-19, the disease that has sickened more than 100,000 people worldwide and killed more than 3,400 people, has created legions of nervous hoarders who are loading up on canned goods, frozen dinners, toilet paper, and cleaning products. Many like Cohen want to be prepared as they hear warnings about quarantines and watch a growing number of companies like Twitter, Microsoft, and Amazon ask their employees to work from home. _​
_*Such stockpiling is expected to last for weeks*, resulting in a boon for discounters and grocery stores as well as food delivery services that is also introducing logistical headaches at the same time. Costco Wholesale's Chief Financial Officer Richard Galanti described the buying frenzy as "off the charts'' throughout the U.S. in a call with investors this week. Some like Kroger, are now placing limits on certain items such as cold and flu-related products to five each per order. _​
_Target and Walmart say they are talking to suppliers to replenish bare shelves, but didn’t say how long that could take. And New Jersey-based Campbell Soup said it's stepping up production because of increased orders from grocery stores and other retailers as demand started growing this week._​​_Instacart reports a surge in demand for pantry items such as powdered milk and canned goods, as well as personal care products like hand sanitizer and vitamins. Sales are up tenfold across the country but business is particularly heavy in California, Washington, Oregon, and New York, where sales are up twenty-fold over the past week, the company said. _​​_Meanwhile, sales of hand sanitizers in the U.S. more than doubled in the four weeks ending Feb. 29 compared to the same period a year ago, according to market research firm Nielsen, while sales of thermometers spiked 52.3% during that same period. Sales of dried beans spiked nearly 18%._​​_Online purchases of toilet paper have nearly doubled and non-perishable items like canned goods rose nearly 70% during the January and February period*, *according to Adobe Analytics. _​
_...*Such hoarding resembles typical behavior in the days leading up to a hurricane or other natural disasters.* Superstorm Sandy, the deadly hurricane that struck the Northeast in 2012, caused people to crowd stores to buy flashlights, batteries, and food._​​_*But what’s different about the hoarding around the coronavirus is that it's happening all across the country. *Consumers are also dealing with an unknown threat and they have no idea when it will be over, consumer experts say._​​_....*There could be some buyers' remorse if the coronavirus outbreak passes without forcing huge swaths of people to stay at home*. _*That happened in 2011 after Hurricane Irene, which passed through the Northeast without inflicting much harm. The crowds who braved the long lines to buy batteries and canned goods then started to complain and demand refunds for all the stuff they bought. *​


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 8, 2020)

Some practical advice in this link. Given TUGs purpose, pay particular attention to #5:



> 5. All your travel plans are about to get screwed up. If you are considering booking flights right now, get refundable tickets. ETA: most trip insurance will not cover cancellations due to a pandemic. Look for "cancel for any reason" trip insurance.
> Considerations for risks related to that trip you’re planning: how bad would it be if you got stuck where you are going for 3 to 6 weeks? How bad would it be to be isolated at home for 2-3 weeks upon your return? Do you have direct contact with people who are over 70 and/or have lung conditions? If those seem really bad to you, rethink your trip, especially if it is to a location where there are confirmed cases.








__





						Google Docs: Sign-in
					

Access Google Docs with a personal Google account or Google Workspace account (for business use).



					docs.google.com
				





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 8, 2020)

Brett said:


> I download digital books but maybe the coronavirus can be attached to bits and bytes ......   gotta be careful


As long as you use a good virus detector on your computer, you should be okay.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 8, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Some practical advice in this link. Given TUGs purpose, pay particular attention to #5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some airlines are offering compensation (of various types) if booking before March 31 - including no cancellation/change fees.

Flights to STT have dropped quite a bit - luckily, first year we didn’t buy tickets 10+ months in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 8, 2020)

DavidnRobin said:


> Some airlines are offering compensation (of various types) if booking before March 31 - including no cancellation/change fees.
> 
> Flights to STT have dropped quite a bit - luckily, first year we didn’t buy tickets 10+ months in advance.
> 
> ...



Yes, but sadly they aren’t offering me anything on a flight I have booked for this week. This promotion is strictly intended to keep customers buying new tickets, not to protect those of us who already purchased. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY (Mar 8, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Yes, but sadly they aren’t offering me anything on a flight I have booked for this week. This promotion is strictly intended to keep customers buying new tickets, not to protect those of us who already purchased.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah, I just changed a flight in Italy for the first week in June and the deadline for free changes was May31st. My trip is June 3rd.... I was just baffled. 7 hours later, Italy places a travel ban. Not a good look for these airlines.


----------



## jackio (Mar 8, 2020)

DH and I went for our weekly food shop at ShopRite today.  There was plenty of TP (it was on sale) but there was a sign saying limit 4 per person due to increased demand.
Same sign in the cleaning product aisle.  I went to get Lysol bathroom cleaner because I need some more, and all the shelves with all the brands were empty.  Almost everyone had a can of Lysol spray in their cart.
There was plenty of water and we bought our usual case of 24 bottles for the work week.

This morning I had heard of the first diagnosed case of COVID  in my county.  This evening I found out that the person is within 15 miles of my home.  I had figured we had a week or so before we saw the first case because I assumed it would spread west (NYC) to east.  But it just jumped to the east end of Long Island.

I am a school nurse and people were keeping their children home last week, when we did not have any confirmed cases.  I am afraid that our schools will be empty tomorrow.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 8, 2020)

Third delivery from Amazon- still wrong. Now I have 12, 24 ounce containers of rice and couscous free of charge. Crazy.

I did order that bidet contraption on Amazon. I always wanted one, but it also will cut down on some toilet paper usage. We find we use a lot more of it- and water with flushing- since we are retired and home all day.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 8, 2020)

I saw TP in great supply today at Home Depot, of all places.  Not a place I'd think of that would be selling it.  They had it stacked in the aisle on the way to the checkout area, which makes me think they brought it in due to demand.

Before you ask, No, I didn't get any.  I already have a bunch of Costco TP in my garage.  And no, I don't hoard - I just buy a brick when we need one.  That's maybe once a year.  Same with paper towels, dog food, and whatever else I find at Costco that strikes my fancy.

This week, it was bales of potting soil.  Spring is happening, and I have a  ton of things to plant.  I have four 50quart bales of soil in my storage shed, next to three huge resin pots I want to fill.

Hi, I'm Dave.  And I admit I have a Costco shopping problem...  LOL!


----------



## CPNY (Mar 8, 2020)

Everyone is talking about toilet paper..... don’t forget the most important item. Coffee!!!!!


----------



## Luanne (Mar 8, 2020)

We were in the Costco on Maui today.  I didn't see anyone leaving with large quantities of water or to.  I also didn't check to see if there was any still in stock.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 8, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Everyone is talking about toilet paper..... don’t forget the most important item. Coffee!!!!!




Actually the most important is the soda and a large hot dog for $1.50 plus all the onions, relish, and mustard you want to pile on!



.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 9, 2020)

Then there's the toilet paper champion (I know someone will find a worse case):

https://metro.co.uk/2020/03/06/aust...2000-rolls-toilet-paper-made-throne-12361514/

Not sure though how you can make this mistake. Surely something minor like your order total would be a little off?


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 9, 2020)

Actually it was 2304.


----------



## WVBaker (Mar 9, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Everyone is talking about toilet paper..... don’t forget the most important item. Coffee!!!!!


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 9, 2020)

I am going to line outside Costco tomorrow before 10am to buy............. their rotisserie chicken.  I had posted before that my husband hates rotisserie chicken.  I turned a rotisserie chicken last week into chicken vegetable soup and he is begging for more.  While I am there, I may pick up a bag of TP, just for the fun of it.   Have to keep up with the Joneses...


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 9, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I am going to line outside Costco tomorrow before 10am to buy............. their rotisserie chicken.  I had posted before that my husband hates rotisserie chicken.  I turned a rotisserie chicken last week into chicken vegetable soup and he is begging for more.  While I am there, I may pick up a bag of TP, just for the fun of it.   Have to keep up with the Joneses...



No, you need to buy multiple bricks of TP.  It's the new Costco business model. LOL! 

Dave


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 9, 2020)

Saw these on Facebook, thought they were too funny and had to share.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 9, 2020)

Jan M. said:


> Saw these on Facebook, thought they were too funny and had to share.
> 
> View attachment 17788
> View attachment 17789


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 9, 2020)

I got all the TP I need at Kroger, but I need some rotisserie chickens and a couple of jugs of Golden Margaritas from Costco! Might get sick, but I'll be fed and not care.


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 10, 2020)

This is even worse than the corona virus but luckily Costco can help!


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## VacationForever (Mar 10, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> No, you need to buy multiple bricks of TP.  It's the new Costco business model. LOL!
> 
> Dave


Crisis! There were no TP!  We grabbed a bag of Kirkland kitchen paper towels.  No, they are not substitute for TP.


----------



## WVBaker (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## moonstone (Mar 10, 2020)

Our home (north of Toronto ON) community Facebook group page now has people posting which stores in the area have toilet paper in stock!  We don't get home from our winter south for another 3 weeks and I have no idea how much tp was in the cupboard at home when we left. I do know there is a jumbo pack of paper towels in the basement that was purchased just before we left. 


~Diane


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 10, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> View attachment 17809


Well that is one way to definitively solve the over or under question!


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 10, 2020)

I do not know how much longer I will be able to control myself. I have the urge to go to Costco and load 2 pallets of TP into my Silverado.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 11, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> View attachment 17809


About 3 days, if you have teenaged daughters.

Kurt


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 11, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> I do not know how much longer I will be able to control myself. I have the urge to go to Costco and load 2 pallets of TP into my Silverado.


_ Don't forget the water!_


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 11, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> I do not know how much longer I will be able to control myself. I have the urge to go to Costco and load 2 pallets of TP into my Silverado.



Good luck finding those items. I went yesterday and the paper goods/water area was bare floor space with a sign reading: Limit 2 only stocked for opening time. It was eerie, no TP, tissues, or paper towels. The only water was alkaline, over $10 a case.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 11, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> _ Don't forget the water!_



Maybe I can stack them. Two pallets of TP on the bottom and two pallets of Water on top.  I will have Patti ride on on top of the load to protect it.

Oh no it is TEOTWAWKI.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 11, 2020)

I’m feeling good. Got my bidet thingy yesterday. Very little toilet paper needed.


----------



## IngridN (Mar 11, 2020)

Was at Costco yesterday morning. Needed to buy some TP and kleenex before I run out, but none to be had so I bought a case of paper towels and water instead . Water was limited to 2 per member but looking at some of the carts, the member apparently couldn't read . Paper towels were just about out. Will be so glad when this is over.

Ingrid


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 11, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> I’m feeling good. Got my bidet thingy yesterday. Very little toilet paper need


I thought about one of those, but is the room-temp water an issue? Somehow cold water spraying 'there' seems like a deal killer. The fancy Toto deal we tried in a Japan hotel was warm and deee-lightful. So how 'bout a review?


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 11, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> I thought about one of those, but is the room-temp water an issue? Somehow cold water spraying 'there' seems like a deal killer. The fancy Toto deal we tried in a Japan hotel was warm and deee-lightful. So how 'bout a review?




LOL! I thought the same but now that I have used it it really isn't that bad at all. That said, they do make one that has a line for a warm water hook up. You would have to have a sink close by to your toilet for it to work because it would tap off of that.

I just use it on low pressure or a little above because any stronger and the water can spray out from under you on a small bowl like ours. If you have a higher/larger toilet I assume that would not be an issue. Just make sure you are always sitting on the bowl when you turn it on or you will be showering the entire bathroom. Ha! Ha!

It does have another knob you can turn on to clean the nozzle. When you register it on line you get a 2 year warranty.

This model I got is called the Luxe Bidet and is $34 on Amazon.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 11, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I am going to line outside Costco tomorrow before 10am to buy............. their rotisserie chicken.  I had posted before that my husband hates rotisserie chicken.  I turned a rotisserie chicken last week into chicken vegetable soup and he is begging for more.  While I am there, I may pick up a bag of TP, just for the fun of it.   Have to keep up with the Joneses...


Can you share the recipe for this yummy soup?


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 11, 2020)

In our house, my grandparents house and a lot of other peoples houses when I was growing up you had a sponge or dishrag, a hand towel and a dish towel in the kitchen. If there was a big spill then you grabbed all of them to deal with it. When I married and was in charge of my own shopping, meaning I could buy whatever I thought we needed and could afford, I thought that paper towels were a somewhat recent thing and something many people saw as an unnecessary expense. I did buy them but wasn't excessive or wasteful in my use of them and am still that way. 

When I married a second time to my now husband of 42 years as of St. Patrick's Day next week, I'd never seen one person use so many paper towels. Previously I had only bought a roll about once a month and was now going through a roll a week for just two people. He never reached for the sponge, dishrag or hand towel to do anything but always the paper towels and worse if one or two paper towels would do he used four or five. I was appalled at the wastefulness and had my work cut out to get him to not automatically reach for the paper towels every time and use fewer when he did. I like to think that I've been instrumental in saving at least several trees over the years. Lol.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 11, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Can you share the recipe for this yummy soup?


It is just something that I throw together on the fly, based on what I have in the fridge and freezer. Here it goes.
- One medium yellow or white onion, diced
- 8 tablespoons of pre-cooked bacon, Costco sells them in large bags, found on non-refrigerated shelves
- 5 large cloves of garlic, diced
- 2 boxes (32 oz each) of organic chicken stock - I normally get them at Trader Joe's.  You can use the regular or low sodium ones.  With low sodium stock you may want to add a bit of salt to the soup if you find that it needs salt at the end of the cooking process.
- 3 medium carrots, diced
- 4 stalks of celery, diced
- 8 oz of roasted halved brussel sprouts (leftover from prior meal)
- 1 red/orange bell pepper, diced
- 1 or 2 tomatoes, diced
- 1 cup shelled edamame, found in freezer section (skip this if someone is allergic to soy)
- 4 to 6 cups of 1-inch sliced napa cabbage
- 1 jalapeno diced or 1 teaspoon of dried red chilli flakes (optional)
- Ground black pepper to taste
- 1 Costco rotisserie chicken, deboned, skin and fats removed, and sliced to bite size

1. Stir fry onion, bacon and garlic until onion starts to turn transparent, about 5 minutes.
2. Add carrots, celery, tomatoes, jalapeno, edamame and chicken stock.  Let it boil, cover and simmer for about 20 to 30 minutes.
3. Add brussel sprouts and bell pepper for boil/simmer for another 10 minutes
4. Add chicken, napa cabbage and black pepper to taste, boil for another 10 minutes.

If you want some rice, you can scoop chicken vegetable soup over rice in a bowl.  I normally use Costco's pre-cooked brown rice and have 1/3 bowl of it with the chicken vegetable soup.  If someone prefers potatoes, you can add to the soup.  My husband is diabetic and he eats it without additional starch.


----------



## isisdave (Mar 11, 2020)

Regarding Costco returns, I really hope they demand that anyone returning TP or water stand in a separate line. Our store's return line is always out the door in normal circumstances.


----------



## IngridN (Mar 11, 2020)

VacationForever...thanks, I'll have to try it. Love homemade soups.

Ingrid


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 11, 2020)

isisdave said:


> Regarding Costco returns, I really hope they demand that anyone returning TP or water stand in a separate line. Our store's return line is always out the door in normal circumstances.



Most Costco’s don’t have room for more than one refund line. I tried to say this when I started this thread, but the return lines are going to be insane. People should avoid panic shopping. And if they don’t, they have no room to complain about waiting in a long refund line. They can’t have it both ways. 

Dave


----------



## WVBaker (Mar 11, 2020)

IngridN said:


> Was at Costco yesterday morning. Needed to buy some TP and kleenex before I run out, but none to be had so I bought a case of paper towels and water instead . Water was limited to 2 per member but looking at some of the carts, the member apparently couldn't read . Paper towels were just about out. Will be so glad when this is over.
> 
> Ingrid



Yo ..... Psst..... Yea you..... Over here.....    

Got some reeeeaaaally nice stuff here. Soft... 2 ply..... just a hundred bucks a roll and more where that come from.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 11, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> It is just something that I throw together on the fly, based on what I have in the fridge and freezer. Here it goes.
> - One medium yellow or white onion, diced
> - 8 tablespoons of pre-cooked bacon, Costco sells them in a large bags, found on non-refrigerated shelves
> - 5 large cloves of garlic, diced
> ...


Thanks this sounds great. I’m going to make this on Saturday


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 11, 2020)

[QUOTE="WVBaker]
Yo ..... Psst..... Yea you..... Over here.....   

Got some reeeeaaaally nice stuff here. Soft... 2 ply..... just a hundred bucks a roll and more where that come from.
[/QUOTE]

Like I said in an earlier post when I'm talking to my husband and start with a sentence that includes TUG and Costco he knows he's going to laugh, learn something and often both.

So today in this thread we have a hat trick. Hockey reference. I got a great soup recipe. Thanks VacationForever! I'm so looking into buying that bidet thingy. Thanks WinniWoman! And thanks to WVBaker for the best laugh of the day!


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## clifffaith (Mar 11, 2020)

I saw this on TV last night. From UK, I think -- this is one of those "claw" games where kids try to grab up a stuffed animal.


----------



## OLRi2010 (Mar 12, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Most Costco’s don’t have room for more than one refund line. I tried to say this when I started this thread, but the return lines are going to be insane. People should avoid panic shopping. And if they don’t, they have no room to complain about waiting in a long refund line. They can’t have it both ways.
> 
> Dave



I am confused about the need to return toilet paper...is this something that will no longer be needed when this situation is under control?  Will the cure for the virus also "cure" the need for toilet paper?


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 12, 2020)

OLRi2010 said:


> I am confused about the need to return toilet paper...is this something that will no longer be needed when this situation is under control?  Will the cure for the virus also "cure" the need for toilet paper?



No, but the same panic-shoppers who will want to return those extra dozen cases of water will want to return a few bricks of TP at the same time.  Every time things get weird people overshop, then want to return the excess when the calamity is over.

Dave


----------



## Firepath (Mar 12, 2020)

I'll trade you a canister of disinfectant wipes for a couple rolls of TP.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 12, 2020)

Remember the good old days?


----------



## mcsteve (Mar 12, 2020)

Ok.  I just don’t get the panic shopping for TP.  Personally, I finally went out to Costco tonight to stock up on what is really needed if I get Corona Virus.  Limes!


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 13, 2020)

I know we've joked a lot but our son pointed out to me tonight that my husband and I are in the age group to be concerned about the corona virus. So here is what Dr. Jan recommends you have on hand rather than a lifetime supply of toilet paper for a family the size of the Duggars.

Buy Zicam and good old Vicks Vapor Rub. Also green tea, raw honey and fresh lemons.

Raw honey looks like a creamy paste. Don't microwave your tea after you've added it as that kills the good stuff in the raw honey. Honey is an old sore throat remedy. Add it to hot tea with lemon when a cold or flu virus hits you. It also works as a cough suppressant. Just take one or two teaspoonfuls, straight. The phytonutrients in raw honey are responsible for its antioxidant properties, as well as its antibacterial and antifungal power. They’re also thought to be the reason raw honey has shown immune-boosting and anticancer benefits. Heavy processing destroys these valuable nutrients.

Theophylline is mainly found in black and green tea, but also in green coffee, cocoa and mate. Theophylline relaxes smooth muscle of the airways of the lungs.

Even WebMD recommends a hot lemon drink made from fresh lemons.


----------



## slip (Mar 13, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> I’m feeling good. Got my bidet thingy yesterday. Very little toilet paper needed.View attachment 17815



Yep, that’s the one we had. We love it.


----------



## bluehende (Mar 13, 2020)

I was sent this picture from our local BJ's this morning.  I hope it is kosher to put a picture of BJ's with a Costco title.  This is two days after the first confirmed case in Delaware.  Note the joyful look in the shopper's eyes.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 13, 2020)

bluehende said:


> I was sent this picture from our local BJ's this morning.  I hope it is kosher to put a picture of BJ's with a Costco title.  This is two days after the first confirmed case in Delaware.  Note the joyful look in the shopper's eyes.
> 
> View attachment 17854



What I’ve been seeing is that as the virus spreads, and gets “closer to home,” people start taking it more seriously.  And you can bet once they start naming names of real people who have it, it’ll get REALLY serious.

Dave


----------



## SandyPGravel (Mar 13, 2020)

I went to my local (South Central Wisconsin) Costco yesterday.  I was out of B/S chicken.  Would have picked up paper towels(I have a 17 week old puppy who still has accidents) if any had been available.  Nope, no paper towels, no toilet paper.  Plenty of bottled water.  Most of the bays throughout the food section were only half full(Refrigerator/freezer/dry goods).  I did need tortillas, got the second to the last package.  Wanted some Kirkland pink sea salt kettle cooked chips...nope none available. 

Parking lot was nutz.  The cart corrals were full.  Few carts inside the store.  My neighbor stopped today said it was worse.  He turned around once he saw the lines inside the store.


----------



## IngridN (Mar 13, 2020)

Got to our Costco when it opened at 9am this morning and couldn't believe the number of people there! Picked up a couple of items and headed to the grocery store for a few things...almost as bad there. Tons of people and sparse shelves. And it's going to get worse!

Ingrid


----------



## keno999 (Mar 13, 2020)

I went to the Manassas, VA Costco yesterday for my regular trip to there and Trader Joe's.  When I got there about 0950 the line to get into the store stretched halfway around the very large building!  Moved on to TJ's where it was business as usual.


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Jan M. (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Luvtoride (Mar 14, 2020)

Firepath said:


> I'll trade you a canister of disinfectant wipes for a couple rolls of TP.


So we were on our way home from the airport last night when my wife and daughter saw on social media that a local Harmon Beauty supply store had just received a shipment of disinfectant wipes canisters.  It happened to be right on our way home, so we stopped and picked up 12 double packs (there was a limit of 3 per person...we almost brought our 13 month old grandson in to get another 3...LOL) for us and several friends and family members.  Unreal!


----------



## Luvtoride (Mar 14, 2020)

Jan M. said:


> View attachment 17858


These are great!


----------



## terrygee (Mar 14, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Sorry Harry, nope. I may just be the only one willing to contradict Dave. I typically agree with everything he posts, but this is an exception!


 I'm with everyone else, Ken.
You really posted  a poor hot take on Dave's informative and prescient post.
People gotta get a grip, slow down,  prepare and act SENSIBLY for their own and everyone else's good.
We are all in this together, for better or worse!


----------



## r4rab (Mar 14, 2020)

Jan M. said:


> View attachment 17874


Yeah, when the dead start rising; that's when I'm going to get really worried.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 14, 2020)

I am very concerned because when major sponsors cancel major events as followers:
NCAA Basketball March  Madness, the NBA and the NHL season, spring training for MLB, and all PGA events.

Walt Disney Corporation closed Disney World & Disney Land
Universal studios are closed in Florida & California

The Boston Marathon

Major entertainment events are being cancel all over the United States

Lost travel in the airlines industry & cruise industry

Lost revenue in the tourism


Lost  revenue is estimated at one trillion dollars.


----------



## Jan S (Mar 14, 2020)

It's human nature to protect oneself and loved ones around you. The scary part is that once we get the masses tested, the number of sick patients is going to skyrocket. Our Costco hands out numbers to people waiting in line before they open. There are restrictions on how much you can buy in a effort to let everyone have a chance to get what they need. One lady said yesterday, her number was 253 at 0600!! Can you imagine, waiting in the rain for over 3 hours with 250+ people to buy at Costco. It's insane.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 14, 2020)

We went out at 6am this morning to a local grocery store, Albertsons.  No meat on the shelves except for a few packages of Italian sausages, which we picked up a few packages to throw into the freezer.  We got everything that we wanted except for meat.  We asked the cashier and she said people were coming in wiping out the shelves.  We asked when the meat will be replenished and she said Monday morning.  It is definitely getting worse.


----------



## RX8 (Mar 14, 2020)

I remember when TP was so plentiful and cheap that we used to string multiple rolls in the trees of my enemies.


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 14, 2020)

Laughter is supposed to boost your immune system.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 14, 2020)

Yes, we were on vacation when our kitchen broom stool up in the  kitchen. LOL.


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 14, 2020)

Six cases of the corona virus in my county, but no sign of panic at the supermarket this morning. A display of bottled water as you walked into the store and a display of Charmin as soon as you turned to corner. No sign of empty shelves that I could see. I guess this is one of the advantages of living in the midwest.


----------



## Conan (Mar 14, 2020)

He Has 17,700 Bottles of Hand Sanitizer and Nowhere to Sell Them (Published 2020)
					

Amazon cracked down on coronavirus price gouging. Now, while the rest of the world searches, some sellers are holding stockpiles of sanitizer and masks.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## PamMo (Mar 14, 2020)

Just posted the same link at the same time as Conan! And this is why some people find empty shelves. A man thinks he's found an opportunity too good to be true by driving 1,300 miles to buy up every bit of hand sanitizer, wipes, medical masks, etc in small towns so he can gouge people on Amazon and eBay. Some people have reportedly made over $100K, reselling sanitizer wipes online. Good Lord. What have we become?









						He Has 17,700 Bottles of Hand Sanitizer and Nowhere to Sell Them (Published 2020)
					

Amazon cracked down on coronavirus price gouging. Now, while the rest of the world searches, some sellers are holding stockpiles of sanitizer and masks.




					www.nytimes.com
				




If you can't get the NY Times page, it's here, too. https://www.marketwatch.com/story/t...er-says-hes-doing-a-public-service-2020-03-14


----------



## geekette (Mar 14, 2020)

I would definitely like to see prosecution.   Try the "I'm helping distribution" line in court.  Doesn't work that way when you prevented your neighbors from buying it off the shelf.

Just simply gross behavior.  I'm glad the platforms are cracking down.   I shouldn't have to have an Amazon account to get what my local store stocks, were it not for people like him concerned about his wallet over lives in his neighborhood.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 14, 2020)

A fight ensued as the last two boxes of 9mm ammo sold out at Cabelas today. Police were called in as the guys were actually decent fighters and wouldn't stop. Neither of them were able to purchase the last two boxes. Both went to jail. 

I wondered why some one would wait until today to purchase ammo.

People are swarming our Costco but no one is going to stores like the big grocery store that caters to our Mexican population. They have everything including plenty of tp. Safeway is still stocked with everything too. Some one reported Costco so everyone is going to Costco. The line wrapped around the building the last couple of days. 

Oddly, today at Lowes I was picking up 5 gallons of paint and there was a pallet of tp in the center isle. This is the first time I ever saw tp at Lowes, lol.

Bill


----------



## Brett (Mar 14, 2020)

PamMo said:


> Just posted the same link at the same time as Conan! And this is why some people find empty shelves. A man thinks he's found an opportunity too good to be true by driving 1,300 miles to buy up every bit of hand sanitizer, wipes, medical masks, etc in small towns so he can gouge people on Amazon and eBay. Some people have reportedly made over $100K, reselling sanitizer wipes online. Good Lord. What have we become?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"pandemic arbitragers"


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 14, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Oddly, today at Lowes I was picking up 5 gallons of paint and there was a pallet of tp in the center isle. This is the first time I ever saw tp at Lowes, lol.
> 
> Bill



I saw the same thing at Home Depot last week.  I have never, ever, thought of HD and TP in the same sentence. 

Dave


----------



## vglap (Mar 14, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> We had no water at our Costco over the last few days.  Not a rush, but rather a consequence of one of the main 8' wide water supply lines getting accidentally ruptured.
> 
> City of Houston, and surrounding cities, nearly in its entirety, was in a boil water or buy bottled water mode for at least 3 days.  Ironically, the store other than no bottled water was not that busy on this past saturday.


Bro I thought N'Awlins was bad


----------



## vglap (Mar 14, 2020)

How are things in your neighborhood 11 days later i.e. today? Here in South Jersey people are reacting nonsensically it seems. What's the flu count today, anyone know?


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 14, 2020)

vglap said:


> How are things in your neighborhood 11 days later i.e. today? Here in South Jersey people are reacting nonsensically it seems. What's the flu count today, anyone know?



My Costco is still over the top, crowds out the door, at times.  They ran out of TP again yesterday, and had sold out most bottled water.  So not "as" crazy as it was, but still much busier than normal.  And people are still hoarding and panic-shopping.  Please stop this insanity.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 14, 2020)

Jan S said:


> Our Costco hands out numbers to people waiting in line before they open. There are restrictions on how much you can buy in a effort to let everyone have a chance to get what they need. One lady said yesterday, her number was 253 at 0600!! Can you imagine, waiting in the rain for over 3 hours with 250+ people to buy at Costco. It's insane.




Jan, which Costco is this?  Spouse asked, and said we may have to start doing that here, in NW Washington. Unprecendented lines.

Dave


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 14, 2020)

terrygee said:


> I'm with everyone else, Ken.
> You really posted a poor hot take on Dave's informative and prescient post.
> People gotta get a grip, slow down, prepare and act SENSIBLY for their own and everyone else's good.
> We are all in this together, for better or worse!



Please don’t imply I’m not acting sensibly...nor a grip...and I know I’m going slowly... still haven’t seen long lines of people returning TP to Costco, so not sure how it was prescient but whatever... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PamMo (Mar 14, 2020)

We don't have a Costco here (we're firmly in WalMart Country), but when I dropped into Aldi's for butter this afternoon, I was stunned by the empty shelves and frozen food section. I'm talking EMPTY!

Our first local confirmed Covid-19 case was announced on Thursday. Several more being tested. I guess that activated the hoarding gene?


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 14, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Please don’t imply I’m not acting sensibly...nor a grip...and I know I’m going slowly... still haven’t seen long lines of people returning TP to Costco, so not sure how it was prescient but whatever...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




The returns haven't started yet. People are still panic-buying everything, and what was happening here is now happening all over the place. Once they think they don't need everything they bought, they're going to want to return it.

Dave


----------



## wjappraise (Mar 14, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Please don’t imply I’m not acting sensibly...nor a grip...and I know I’m going slowly... still haven’t seen long lines of people returning TP to Costco, so not sure how it was prescient but whatever...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Hey Ken. 

Probably best for you just to go silent. When Dave first started the post it was possible 10% of folks here could agree with you ... now? May be 0.0001% would agree. 

Time to cut your losses. Either own up to the fact that your take was wrong ... or just go silent. 

We’ve all had posts we see later as being either unfortunate or just plain errant ... but your post scolding Dave for this thread is perhaps the worst ever. 

Time to simply face facts ... 

Just one mans opinion (but probably shared by 99.9999% of us here).

Wes


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 14, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> The returns haven't started yet. People are still panic-buying everything, and what was happening here is now happening all over the place. Once they think they don't need everything they bought, they're going to want to return it.
> 
> Dave



It’s quite possible. Hope not (for your wife). Still, if it makes them feel more comfortable by having more during this questionable time, I don’t think that’s asking a lot. Personally, I only bought what I use and won’t be returning anything. I received a Costco delivery yesterday which was great, except for the overripe cantaloupe! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 14, 2020)

wjappraise said:


> Hey Ken.
> 
> Probably best for you just to go silent. When Dave first started the post it was possible 10% of folks here could agree with you ... now? May be 0.0001% would agree.
> 
> ...



Hey Wes,

Thanks for your opinion. I think you, and many others here, really didn’t understand what I posted. 

All the best, 
Ken


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wjappraise (Mar 14, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Hey Wes,
> 
> Thanks for your opinion. I think you, and many others here, really didn’t understand what I posted.
> 
> ...



Or ... you didn’t understand what Dave posted. Somehow all of the rest of us understood it. But you missed the entire point of his post. 

It’s not the big of a deal. You just missed it. 

Wes.


----------



## moonstone (Mar 14, 2020)

A friend posted this on Facebook this afternoon.  Lol





~Diane


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 14, 2020)

OMG, no!!! 

Dave


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 14, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Jan, which Costco is this?  Spouse asked, and said we may have to start doing that here, in NW Washington. Unprecendented lines.
> 
> Dave


We went to Issaquah store this morning around 40 minutes after they opened.
They are trying to promote social distancing by limiting number of shoppers in the store, allowing 20 people in at a time, and counting the numbers existing the warehouse. Also every other register line was open . We waited about 10 minutes to enter. When we left about 1.5 hours later there was no line.

We stocked up, 2 carts worth so we wouldn't have to shop every week.  There were limits on certain items such as hydrogen peroxide.  We were told there wasn't rice, but saw a small pallet of basmati, so we picked up a bag.


----------



## geekette (Mar 14, 2020)

moonstone said:


> A friend posted this on Facebook this afternoon.  Lol
> 
> ~Diane


Ah, see, we're just all gonna have to keep some humor in these tough times, and that was funny.   Except for whoever thinks it is real.


----------



## terrygee (Mar 14, 2020)

Ken:
My reference to folks 'getting a grip' and 'acting sensibly' was NOT a direct reference to you and I think that was clear in my post.
I don't know how you could have interpreted it as such, but then again you seem to have different take on what's been written ... starting with Dave.


----------



## moonstone (Mar 14, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> OMG, no!!!
> 
> Dave



I knew you'd like that one!  

~Diane


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 14, 2020)

geekette said:


> Ah, see, we're just all gonna have to keep some humor in these tough times, and that was funny.   Except for whoever thinks it is real.



Hopefully, anyone seeing it will catch that it's a joke.  Too many errors (Costco doesn't usually give "partial refunds" on things), and typos, ("containated"), including the signature at the end, "Sincerely, Coscto"  I'm pretty sure if it was legit, they'd be able to spell their own name. 

Dave


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 14, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> I’m feeling good. Got my bidet thingy yesterday. Very little toilet paper needed.View attachment 17815


curious about the water -- is it heated?

(Just saw the answer above.)


----------



## Brett (Mar 15, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> The returns haven't started yet. People are still panic-buying everything, and what was happening here is now happening all over the place. Once they think they don't need everything they bought, they're going to want to return it.
> 
> Dave



OK  maybe some bargains at yard sales later this year


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Mar 15, 2020)

"Please practise normal grocery buying habits" implores the Ontario Ministry of Health.








						‘Rest assured, we have plenty of food.’ Ontario shoppers urged to cease panic buying amid the coronavirus outbreak
					

Thousands flock to stores, causing long lines and empty shelves, prompting Ontario government to tell residents to “please practise normal grocery buying habits”




					www.thespec.com


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Maple_Leaf said:


> "Please practise normal grocery buying habits" implores the Ontario Ministry of Health.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A plea which will no doubt fall on deaf ears...


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 15, 2020)

Not just the glove box but some in the center console too. Think of all the times you said to your spouse or they said to you "Why do we need all these napkins in here?"


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 16, 2020)

Patti says she heard on morning News that Costco (and other retailors) has announced they WILL NOT be allowing customers to return all the water and toilet paper they bought in the panic.


----------



## geoand (Mar 16, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Patti says she heard on morning News that Costco (and other retailors) has announced they WILL NOT be allowing customers to return all the water and toilet paper they bought in the panic.


I think this makes sense.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 16, 2020)

Overheard a gentleman at Trader Joes who said he bought TP at the liquor store... Could also be local business owners stocking up at Costco to resell or have available for their employee.

LOL perhaps employee bonuses this year will be in the form of TP?


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 16, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> curious about the water -- is it heated?
> 
> (Just saw the answer above.)


I just read somewhere that this has become a hot item. I think you were ahead of the crowd.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 16, 2020)

My physical therapist did a quick in and out with me today then cut me loose for two weeks. Only hip/knee replacement etc patients will be seen. She said the Realtor in the plaza next to her apartment building was handing out rolls of TP on Saturday so she and her roommate each grabbed one. The SOBs at Target cancelled the TP order I placed on the 8th. I'd checked it on the 11th when I figured it should have arrived and it said delivery today which was fine because we aren't desperate yet (and have a warm water butt washer too). Didn't find that out they'd cancelled it until I checked today to see if I could see a delivery time online so we could be here to make sure no porch pirate grabbed the bundle that obviously looked suspiciously like TP. So far two neighbors have left me an onion when I posted I had lemons if anyone had an onion (and they could have lemons even if they had nothing to share). Chicken stew tomorrow. Cliff is happy to report that although there was scant fruit and veggies at 1pm at Trader Joes's, there was no lack of Two Buck Chuck or scotch.


----------



## geekette (Mar 16, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Patti says she heard on morning News that Costco (and other retailors) has announced they WILL NOT be allowing customers to return all the water and toilet paper they bought in the panic.


Good.  No stores should take back hoarded goods.  

bought too much?  share or barter.  It's a sunk cost.


----------



## geekette (Mar 16, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Overheard a gentleman at Trader Joes who said he bought TP at the liquor store... Could also be local business owners stocking up at Costco to resell or have available for their employee.
> 
> LOL perhaps employee bonuses this year will be in the form of TP?


my bonuses were usually the substance that tp generally is in contact with.


----------



## geekette (Mar 16, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> My physical therapist did a quick in and out with me today then cut me loose for two weeks. Only hip/knee replacement etc patients will be seen. She said the Realtor in the plaza next to her apartment building was handing out rolls of TP on Saturday so she and her roommate each grabbed one. The SOBs at Target cancelled the TP order I placed on the 8th. I'd checked it on the 11th when I figured it should have arrived and it said delivery today which was fine because we aren't desperate yet (and have a warm water butt washer too). Didn't find that out they'd cancelled it until I checked today to see if I could see a delivery time online so we could be here to make sure no porch pirate grabbed the bundle that obviously looked suspiciously like TP. So far two neighbors have left me an onion when I posted I had lemons if anyone had an onion (and they could have lemons even if they had nothing to share). Chicken stew tomorrow. Cliff is happy to report that although there was scant fruit and veggies at 1pm at Trader Joes's, there was no lack of Two Buck Chuck or scotch.


Love the neighbor sharing!  we have a fairly active Next Door group.

To me, it makes sense to have a lot of liquor stocked, some people are going to need to be sedated to get through the next few weeks.  or months??  see, that right there makes me want 2 fingers of scotch, please....   actually, my brother gave me a massive bottle of Crown Royal for my birthday, so I should be set...


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 16, 2020)

geekette said:


> Love the neighbor sharing! we have a fairly active Next Door group.
> 
> To me, it makes sense to have a lot of liquor stocked, some people are going to need to be sedated to get through the next few weeks. or months?? see, that right there makes me want 2 fingers of scotch, please.... actually, my brother gave me a massive bottle of Crown Royal for my birthday, so I should be set...



I emptied a bottle of Gentleman Jack at dinner. I only had enough for one. I went to the liquor store as soon as I finished eating. Now, I’m set.


Harry


----------



## Brett (Mar 16, 2020)

geekette said:


> my bonuses were usually the substance that tp generally is in contact with.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 16, 2020)

We are well stocked in Liqour, Wine, and Beer.

Went to Costco this evening. No bottled Water, no TP,  no sanitizing wipes, no Tortillas, no canned chicken, etc. I have never seen the shelves so empty. Luckily they had Patti's wine and various fresh salads. Talking to one of the employees the 7am Truck did not arrive until 1pm. They had no idea what it contained until they opened the door. The Food Court has removed all the tables. They are only offering carry out pizza and hot dogs.


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 16, 2020)

I know this is a Costco thread but I had to stop in Sams today.  Very empty meat and freezer sections and very few people.


----------



## LannyPC (Mar 17, 2020)

I just went to Costco late this afternoon.  There were more people there than normal at that time.  Also, many items were depleted that that particular Costco has plenty of including eggs, chicken, and loaves of bread.


----------



## geekette (Mar 17, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> I emptied a bottle of Gentleman Jack at dinner. I only had enough for one. I went to the liquor store as soon as I finished eating. Now, I’m set.
> 
> 
> Harry


ooh yeah, good stuff!


----------



## klpca (Mar 17, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> I emptied a bottle of Gentleman Jack at dinner. I only had enough for one. I went to the liquor store as soon as I finished eating. Now, I’m set.
> 
> 
> Harry


We have a liquor cabinet and the overflow is a cabinet in the kitchen. We mostly drink beer so the rest of the stuff doesn't get used that often - mostly holidays. I had another couple over for dinner one night and first we brought out something from the liquor cabinet then had to grab a different bottle from the overflow in the kitchen. My friend took one look at the bottles and said "two liquor cabinets! I'm coming to your house when there's a zombie apocalypse"! I thought of her tonight because we are only stocked with food for a week, maybe two, but man, we have enough booze to get us through the rest of 2020. I figure that scotch will be a tiger trader during a TP shortage!


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 17, 2020)

geekette said:


> ooh yeah, good stuff!



This morning I awoke to read that Alabama is closing 78 liquor stores throughout the state, including the 2 closest to me. Phew! Made it just in time!


Harry


----------



## SandyPGravel (Mar 17, 2020)

klpca said:


> We have a liquor cabinet and the overflow is a cabinet in the kitchen. We mostly drink beer so the rest of the stuff doesn't get used that often - mostly holidays. I had another couple over for dinner one night and first we brought out something from the liquor cabinet then had to grab a different bottle from the overflow in the kitchen. My friend took one look at the bottles and said "two liquor cabinets! I'm coming to your house when there's a zombie apocalypse"! I thought of her tonight because we are only stocked with food for a week, maybe two, but man, we have enough booze to get us through the rest of 2020. I figure that scotch will be a tiger trader during a TP shortage!


We have WAY too much booze too. (I like to make creative jello shots for parties/sporting events)  We've had people say our bar has more booze than some licensed establishments they've been to.  Plus when we built our house I gave my DH a kegerator as a house warming present.  He tapped a new keg on Saturday so he should be good for a while!  (Plus he stocks up on Oktoberfest beer 'cause it's his favorite.)


----------



## geekette (Mar 17, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> This morning I awoke to read that Alabama is closing 78 liquor stores throughout the state, including the 2 closest to me. Phew! Made it just in time!
> 
> 
> Harry


We can get alcohol in grocery stores (I have tried lots of whack stuff on deep discount cuz why not?  If I like it, I can go fetch 6 more and help them move unloved inventory...)     Gas stations can sell beer and maybe wine.  So far as I know, our shutdown did not wipe out liquor stores, but, they are "retail stores" so maybe pressured.  I, personally, consider them to be "critical infrastructure".

Long ago I lived near the Ohio border and was so impressed with drive-through liquor stores!   we need more of those.

Maybe at the end of a drive thru swab test, you could get pick of 6 pk of this or pint of that ...   for your first test only ; )


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 17, 2020)

I love it! Great idea!

Beer and wine can be sold in grocery stores here, but not liquor. We do have private liquor stores which are more expensive because they actually have to buy their stock from the state. 

I really don’t know why I live in this hot, humid, backwards-thinking place!


Harry


----------



## jackio (Mar 17, 2020)

Stop N Shop on Long Island announced they are having senior-only shopping hours 6 am to 7:30 am , in an effort to protect this at-risk population.  They only want customers over the age of 60, but say they will not be carding at the door.  However they reserve the right to refuse to sell to anyone who does not meet the age requirement.


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> I love it! Great idea!
> 
> Beer and wine can be sold in grocery stores here, but not liquor. We do have private liquor stores which are more expensive because they actually have to buy their stock from the state.
> 
> ...


Of course everything looks backwards to the one who is backwards.
Plenty of exits in all directions.


----------



## fillde (Mar 17, 2020)

The title says it all:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239676109731647491


----------



## Panina (Mar 20, 2020)

So Sams Club got me all excited tonight.  Their website showed hand sanitizer and clorox spray available. Put them in my online cart and when I went to pay, no longer available.  Their website should be able to show when everything is gone.  I have choice words for them.  More, it is surely sucks that this is what excited me.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 20, 2020)

Panina said:


> So Sams Club got me all excited tonight.  Their website showed hand sanitizer and clorox spray available. Put them in my online cart and when I went to pay, no longer available.  Their website should be able to show when everything is gone.  I have choice words for them.  More, it is surely sucks that this is what excited me.



I hate when that happens.  I ordered some pet supplies online from Petco.  After checking out and committing the money, my order confirmation said "Backordered."  No timeline on when it would be available.  Then, two days later, I get an email saying it had shipped.  Strange.

Hopefully Sam's will provide better service for you.

Dave


----------



## Glynda (Mar 20, 2020)

Panina said:


> So Sams Club got me all excited tonight.  Their website showed hand sanitizer and clorox spray available. Put them in my online cart and when I went to pay, no longer available.  Their website should be able to show when everything is gone.  I have choice words for them.  More, it is surely sucks that this is what excited me.



Same happened to me when ordering from Harris Teeter grocery store. They showed disinfectant wipes (their brand) in 4 scents. Ordered two. None when order picked up.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 26, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> I’m feeling good. Got my bidet thingy yesterday. Very little toilet paper needed.View attachment 17815


Ordered this *bidet* from Amazon. Installed it yesterday. The room temperature water is no issue at all, and actually is quite refreshing. Installation was a no-brainer. Glad I did it. Haven't had it long enough to predict paper usage. So far I'm it's only user, but I expect when DW gets over some initial skittishness with ANYTHING new, she'll fall in love (or at least like) with it too.

Jim


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 28, 2020)

It's Saturday, DH & I were at  Costco 5 minutes after opening.  No lines.
By the entry door was a list of items in stock and TP was one of them, limit 1 per membership.
First time in 2+ weeks we've seen some.  Told DH we should go first to get TP instead of
meandering our way thru fruits & veggies, bakery etc like we usually do. We did get a pack.
Leaving the warehouse about 45 minutes later, the entry door sign had been updated to TP out of stock.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 28, 2020)

dsmrp said:


> It's Saturday, DH & I was at  Costco 5 minutes after opening.  No lines.
> By the entry door was a list of items in stock and TP was one of them, limit 1 per membership.
> First time in 2+ weeks we've seen some.  Told DH we should go first to get TP instead of
> meandering our way thru fruits & veggies, bakery etc like we usually do. We did get a pack.
> Leaving the warehouse about 45 minutes later, the entry door sign had been updated to TP out of stock.


I went online a couple of days ago to check Amazon's stock on tp.  To my surprise I found lots of it available.  Still can't get wipes online though.


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 28, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I went online a couple of days ago to check Amazon's stock on tp.  To my surprise I found lots of it available.  Still can't get wipes online though.



Funny, my Costco had 5 packs of Chlorox wipes available too, across from the TP.
But these were still available after the TP sold out.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 28, 2020)

dsmrp said:


> Funny, my Costco had 5 packs of Chlorox wipes available too, across from the TP.
> But these were still available after the TP sold out.


Dh got the last large container of wipes at our local Market Street a couple of days ago.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 28, 2020)

I am still looking for masks  and gloves in the Hampton Roads area of Virginia.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 28, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> This morning I awoke to read that Alabama is closing 78 liquor stores throughout the state, including the 2 closest to me. Phew! Made it just in time!
> 
> 
> Harry



Time for the Moon to Shine in Alabama.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 28, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> I am still looking for masks  and gloves in the Hampton Roads area of Virginia.


Masks and gloves should be reserved for medical personnel.

Kurt


----------

